#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  prijs drive-in shows??

## Wim van de maat

Hallo, 
Ik heb een pas beginnende drive-in show , dus hij is nog niet zo groot, alleen ik heb eigenlijk geen idee hoeveel ik moet vragen voor een avondje draaien , mijn drive-in bestaat zo ongeveer uit :

licht :
18x par 56 ( 4x 4bar + 2 par64 voor bijverlichting )
2x geni nimbusII scans
1x Martin Roboscan 812
2x lichteffect
1x Showmaster 24

Geluid : 
2x raveland 300w 
2x ravland 500w 
2x anti shock cd-speler ( pioneer )
1x equalizer (pioneer )
1x versterker ( stageline propower )

zoals je ziet is dit dus niet van de beste kwaliteit enzo , vooral de geluidsset niet  , maar daar gaat het mij nog niet zo om , het gaat  mij er vooral om , wat moet ik vragen voor een avondje?? 

alvast bedankt 


Wim van de Maat

----------


## Wim van de maat

Oja , ik ben ff het een en ander vergeten ; ik draai meestal op buurtdisco's enzo , van de wijkvereniging , op sportverenigingen en basisscholen , en die hebben ook niet zo veel geld om uit te geven  , nu draai ik voor 45 euro per 4 uur. ik weet niet of dit nou teveel of te weinig is . hopelijk kan iemand me aan een redelijke prijs helpen.

Wim van de Maat

----------


## Wim van de maat

oja ook wel handig om even te weten , ik heb alle apparatuur in flightcases zitten ( daar had ik geluk mee want mijn vader maakt die dingen  ) nou weet ik niet of dat ook nog meetelt voor de prijs , maar het ziet er wel professioneler uit dan als ik kom met alle apparatuur in dozen enzo , vind ik , en om alles te vervoeren heb ik een dichte aanhanger aangeschaft. naja,

Wim van de Maat

----------


## Wim van de maat

aaah alweer wat vergeten; de lampen hangen natuurlijk niet in de lucht , daar heb ik +/- 8 mtr truss voor , alleen aangezien ik niet zo heel veel geld heb , heb ik nog geen takelstatieven enzo , ik hang die 8 mtr gewoon aan van die statieven waar je 15 kg aan kan hangen , daar heb ik er 4 van dus het blijft nog (net) wel hangen..  :Smile:  maar nu ben ik volgens mij echt niks meer vergeten. !!

Wim van de Maat

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Wim,

ten eerste welkom op het forum,
De onderwerpen en vragen die je plaatst zijn al ruimschoots besproken in allerlei topics van mensen met ongeveer hetzelfde probleem als jij hebt. Mijn advies:

Zoek eens bij de zoekfunctie van deze pagina !!!!!

En die 8 meter truss, zoek ook eens bij de zoekpagina of kijk eens rond in het riggingforum, dan zal je al veel duidelijk worden. Ik hoop wel dat je inziet dat je niet al te best bezig bent.

*Wim, gebruik de zoekfunctie !!!!*

Succes en de groeten, Joris Martens

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## Mark

Ten eerste, je bent veel te goedkoop
Ten tweede, er is een edit knop 
Ten derde, zoek eens op "marktverzieker" of "markverziekers". Ik wil niet zeggen dat jij dat bent maar daar staat veel info in.
Ten vierde, er is geen vierde...

Mark

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat: Ten derde, zoek eens op "marktverzieker" of "markverziekers". Ik wil niet zeggen dat jij dat bent maar daar staat veel info in.



ik wel wel zeggen dat je een marktverzieker bent.

16 parren, 45 euro? de huurprijs voor 4 fourbarren is al heel wat hoger.

geluid is 3x nix, als je dat verbetert heb je wel mooi setje

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## Mark

> citaat:
> ik wel wel zeggen dat je een marktverzieker bent.



Ik zeg dat liever niet zo snel... maar prijs kan wel fors omhoog.





> citaat:
> geluid is 3x nix, als je dat verbetert heb je wel mooi setje



Op zijn site staan die boxen al te koop dus denk dat er al een nieuwe set is aangeschaft in een dag tijd <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Mark

----------


## bewap

Ik zou veel meer vragen, dit is echt te weinig, ga in iedere geval boven de 100 euro. En zorg in iedere geval voor beter geluid en betere rigging, dan ben je al een aardig eind...

----------


## Wim van de maat

ja die boxen die heb ik al te koop staan!

Wim van de Maat

----------


## Scan head

Onze prijs voor: 

2x fourbar
2x martin scan
1x destroyer
rookmachine

top: RCF 300 Watt Rms
Bass: even vergeten.:$
geintrigreerde versterkers.

Nodig truss + statieven

= 225 euro incl Btw & DJ.

Wij komen er wel van rond en de klant is wel bereid om te betalen.

Misschien dat iedereen zijn prijzen hier even neerzet, ben wel benieuwd.

----------


## ralph

Heej scan head: doe mij ook ff een setje intrigerende versterkers :-)

Voor wim: volgens mij kost je hobby op deze manier handen vol met geld...

----------


## Scan head

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Scan head_
> 
> Onze prijs voor: 
> 
> 2x fourbar
> 2x martin scan
> 1x destroyer
> rookmachine
> 
> ...



Mijn fout Ralph, bedankt. 

(inmiddels verbetert  :Wink: )

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> Heej scan head: doe mij ook ff een setje intrigerende versterkers :-)
> 
> Voor wim: volgens mij kost je hobby op deze manier handen vol met geld...



Denk niet dat Wim nog meeleest...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Scan head

Ik vond het wel een topic waar nog eens over te discuseren valt, daarom heb ik hem helemaal van pagina 14 naar de eerste pagina gehaald  :Wink:

----------


## STim

Onze prijs voor:

2x fourbar par56 lang
1x fourbar par56 kort
2x moving head jbsystems spotknight
1x geni spyro
1x showtec lighthouse
2x antari f80z rookmachine
nodige truss en statieven

2x jbsystems pro215 live
1x inter-m 1500 (2x750w)
2x gemini cdj-20
1x gemini ps-626i

zonder dj: 175
2x technics: + 25
met dj: 225

Klanten kunnen bij mij natuurlijk ook kleinere sets vragen, waardoor de prijs zakt, maar deze set zet ik meestal. De meeste mensen willen deze prijzen gemakkelijk betalen en zijn tevreden, en mij lijken ze ook wel goed. Heb ook wel eens mensen die me willen inhuren als dj met licht en geluid voor minder als 100 euro, mja toch maar niet...

----------


## Scan head

Onze Dj die doet het altijd of gratis maar meestal geven we hem er wel 50 euro voor. Hij is er altijd mee tevreden en doet het voor zijn hobby, neit voor de pure winst. 

ik moet zeggen, jullie nemen een leuke set mee maar volgens mij kunnen jullie nog wel wat hoger met die prijs, of zit je in een omgeving waar de prijzen laag zijn of zijn er meerdere drive ins met zulke prijzen?

(niks negatiefs bedoelt, ga zo door)

----------


## STim

Ik weet het niet, ik denk dat de prijzen die ik hanteer wel goed zijn. (bijna) Niemand klaagt dat het te duur is en ik kom er goed mee rond.

----------


## Scan head

Nou, dan moet je het vooral zo houden, waarom niet?

----------


## MC Party

Tja het is maar net wat je bedoelt met; ik kom er goed mee rond.
1. ik ben student en pappie en mamma betalen alles voor me dus ik koop van m'n eigen geld dixo spullen en alles wat ik binnen krijg is meegenomen en een beetje verlies boeit ook niet, ene afschrijving wat is dat ?
2. Je heb er een baan bij naast en kan daar al van rondkomen.
3. je hebt een "echt" bedrijf en je moet er van leven.

Ik denk dat wanneer je bij de eerste twee zit je jezelf toch even moet afvragen of je wel een eerlijke prijs vraagt en niet de markt loopt te verzieken.

da groetos,

MC

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MC Party_
> afschrijving wat is dat ?



Betekend: hoe langer je je apparatuur hebt, hoe minder het waard wordt. Komt door slijtage.  :Wink: 


Ikzelf ben op hobbyniveau bezig, maar probeer wel zo professioneel mogelijk over te komen. Mijn set:
PA:
2x 300W RMSzelfbouw glijbanen (voor degenen die me daarvoor uitlachten een jaar geleden: ze doen het prima) + 2 mini-tops van 100W RMS
evt. uit te breiden met een set van 2 subs en 2 tops waarvan ik de specs zo gauw niet weet (ook zelfbouw, maar niet door mij)
2 amps van Technics en Duran-Audio (specs weet ik ook niet zo gauw, erg oude bakken btw)
Een simpele monitorspeaker 2x 300W RMS (zo'n boombox van de Gamma [:I])

DJ-set:
Gemini BPM-1000 mixer
2x DAP TL-1500 [:I]
ProDJuser SPL 127 MK II
1x microfoon met draad, 1x microfoon draadloos VHF

Licht:
8x PAR56 MFL
1x JB Systems Coloured Moonflower [:I]
2x Showtec Small-Mushroom
2x PAR36 VNSP
1x spiegelbol 40cm
1x 700W rokertje
2x Lichtslang
2x Velleman Space 250 scan
Dit alles aangestuurd door Martin Freekie, StarWay Cheyen (soort LM400/LitePower4) en een zelfgebouwd "switchpack" geintegreerd in het meubel.

Diversen:
Computer voor cd-catalogus, mp3z en evt. VJ-activiteiten
2x cd-koffer (maar moet al me derde kopen)
diverse hulpspots voor de booth
diverse fc's
lichtbrug met stepdecotruss en 2 t-bars
2 microfoonstatieven
incl. DJ

Vaste prijs: 150 euro voor 4 uur + 25 euro per extra uur
Groep8-feestjes en buurt-BBQ's zijn meestal 100 euro, maar dan neem ik ook veel minder mee.

----------


## djbirdie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> [brEen simpele monitorspeaker 2x 300W RMS (zo'n boombox van de Gamma )



En jij gelooft dat dat 300W RMS is? Heb me ooit eens laten vertellen dat zo'n boombox 2x80W RMS is...

----------


## BAJ productions

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djbirdie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> ...



nog erger 30 watt rms en ze kraken. staan nu in de eetruimte

----------


## Stefke

Er zijn dus toch een hoop marktverziekers aanwezig.

Ik begrijp dat je een hoby wil doen, en dat je wat moet om een een eerste feestje te kunnen doen, maar alsjeblieft, wie komt er nu buiten voor 100 Euro of minder per avond en dat INCLUSIEF een nog redelijke set geluid en licht!!

Ik heb 10 jaar als hobby-ist gewerkt en ben nu in opstart van bedrijfje in bijberoep, ik moet er dus nog steeds niet van leven, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ik er geld wil blijven inpompen, ooit moet het eens opbrengen of minstens alle investeringen tegubetalen.

Voor het kleinste setje ben ik dan ook verplicht om 300Euro te vragen tot 03.00uu en 30euro per bijkomend uur.  Prijzen 21% BTW in, dus reken maar uit wat ik er nog aan over houd.

Hierin zit dan:

licht
2x t-4 dmx bar met Par 56 short + Botex 12/24
2x mushroom
1x Martin minimoon 250
1x discobol + spot
2x blacklight
2x Manfrotto wind-up
1x rookmachine Martin Pro 2000

Geluid

AMP rack QSC PL1.8 + QSC PL4.0 + BSS actieve cross + 2x31 EQ (standaard rack voor alle klussen)
CD Denon DN-2100F
Ecler Mac 70V
2x 300 RMS Beyma BR bas
2x 200RMs Beyma top op statief

+ collectie CD ( 1500 stuks) en vinyl (500 stuks)

Voor 50Euro extra hebben ze nog 2x Martin Pro 518 + sturing

Ik vindt dit persoonlijk een correcte prijs en niet overdreven duur of goedkoop.  Deze set-up voldoed ruimschoots voor bv huwelijksfeest of klein bedrijfsfeestje.

Mocht iedereen nu eens wat meer zelfrespect hebben en voor een feestje een minimum aanrekenen van pak weg 200 euro incl installatie, zou het voor iedereen wat meer leefbaar worden en zou iedereen er wat meer aan verdienen.

Maar bon eeuwige discussie en trouwens, we zijn weer eens bezig met reactie op en forum van 2003.

Wil de auteur Wim van de maat, misschien eens laten weten hoe het nu gaat naa een jaartje?  Misschien heeft hij zijn prijzen ondertussen aangepast en kunnen we weer gelukkig verder ploeteren :Big Grin:

----------


## Scan head

Best leuk set voor die prijs, in ieder geval neit te laag en als je hier je kosten uit kunt halen dan blijft het leuk als Bijbaan...

----------


## pro`d`user

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Stefke_
> Voor het kleinste setje ben ik dan ook verplicht om 300Euro te vragen tot 03.00uu en 30euro per bijkomend uur.



Voor drie uur draaien neem ik aan? Je gaat er toch niet staan vanaf 1900 tot 03 en dan pas 30euro per uur extra?
Ik vind je prijs ietswat te hoog, voor 3uurtjes draaien met zo'n setje vind ik 200-250 incl. 2scans

----------


## Overdrive

Stefke, ben het helemaal met je eens.
Wij vragen voor diezelfde set:
http://www.soundmasters.nl/shows/bru...s/100_0004.JPG
300,- excl. 
Maar dan wel een professionele DJ erbij. Ik denk dat dat ook wel heel belangrijk is. 
We horen wel eens dat mensen een x een andere drive-in wouden huren om eens te kijken (ons dus) maar we zijn dus iets duurder. Uiteindelijk vonden ze onze avond veel geslaagder dan de iets goedkopere concurrent en kozen ze voor ons. 

Je prijs draait dus niet alleen om kwantiteit maar ZEKER ook om kwaliteit!

Groete Joost

PS Wim verhoog je prijs even heel rap naar 200 ofzo [} :Smile: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Max

Wij vragen volgens vele ook niet al te veel, ook hebben wij helaas erg weinig feesten maar de feesten die wij doen zijn tot nu toe met veel succes geslaagd en hebben wij heel veel goede reacties op gehoord, maar helaas wil het niet echt lopen [xx(]

De volgende apparatuur nemen we mee naar een gemiddeld feestje:

* 6meter triangle truss op 2 Manfrotto 087's
* 2x JB the winner scan met controller
* 2x T4 met par 56 long chroom
* strobscoop (geni)
* tripple derby
* antari Z800
* dj switch 6 schakelpaneel
* lite-8 dmx paneel
* sm 1612 dmx controller

Geluid:

* dateq apollo
* denon dn d4000
* senheisser e815s
* peavey pv 1500 amp
* wharfedale evp-s15
* 2x K&M statieven

compleet gecases en bekabeld 
4 uur incl dj + lj * 100*

----------


## MC Party

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Max_
> 
> Wij vragen volgens vele ook niet al te veel, ook hebben wij helaas erg weinig feesten maar de feesten die wij doen zijn tot nu toe met veel succes geslaagd en hebben wij heel veel goede reacties op gehoord, maar helaas wil het niet echt lopen [xx(]
> 
> De volgende apparatuur nemen we mee naar een gemiddeld feestje:
> 
> * 6meter triangle truss op 2 Manfrotto 087's
> * 2x JB the winner scan met controller
> * 2x T4 met par 56 long chroom
> ...



Hahahahaha het moet toch niet gekker worden. 
En dan moet pa cker rijden met de auto(voor noppes) en dan krijgt de andere persoon ook nog een deel vd "omzet". Ooit wel eens over nagedacht wanneer jij je setje terug gaat verdienen.[V] 
ik denk dat je dan beter bij een andere dixo kan meelopen en de tijd die je er nu in steekt bij de supermarkt oid gaat werken. 

Groetos 
MC

----------


## DJ.T

Er zijn ontzettend veel ''marktverziekers'' en ik denk dat je mij daar ook bij mag rekenen, alhoewel het niet helemaal eerlijk is omdat wij bezig zijn onze installatie opnieuw op te bouwen, hebben alle oude rommel verkocht en zijn nu in beter aan het investeren.
Wij komen met vrijwel alleen geluid, klein trussje, 2 effectjes eraan en een 1500W rookdoos voor 100 euro, deze prijs gaat zodra de installatie weer compleet is (lees: nieuwe parren, cmx 3000 binnen en een complete stack Behringer Eurolive) natuurlijk drastisch omhoog.
Ik zou alleen van MC Party wel een lijstje en prijs willen zien omdat hij en zijn site niet kenbaar heeft gegeven en toch wel veel commentaar geeft voor iemand die zijn eigen lijstje niet plaatst.

----------


## MC Party

.1  wij werken bijna nooit met vaste shows.

wat we wel vaak zetten bij restaurants e.d is;

2* 4 parren op statief
2* GAE pro stage top
1* ev q66 amp
1* dj setje
1* mic
dj LJ 
 prijs: 250 euro  
+ 2* dj scan = 25 euries extra


Verder vind ik het niet meer dan normaal dat je een nette prijs vraagt i.v.m mensen die er wel van moeten leven.

wanneer je me nu nog niet gelooft, mail dan ff met de topic starter deze marktverzieker heeft menige klus van me afgepakt omdat hij het niet nodig vindt om winst te maken. [xx(] Hij kan je denk ik precies mijn prijzen vertellen.

da groetos,

MC

----------


## djbirdie

Wat wij standaard neerzetten:

Geluid:
STK v6 versterker (2x300W)
2x CPA-speaker (200W) [V] op statief

DJ-apparatuur:
Numark CDN36
Behringer DX1000

Licht: (aan 3 m. steptruss)
T4 PAR56
2xlichteffect
strobo
rookmachine 700W

Prijs hiervoor: 150

----------


## LuPuS

Wat onze standaard set is voor 200 à 250  incl. DJ (hobby)

Geluid:
Promann geluidsset 2 x 800wrms + versterkerrack
stanton rm80 mixer + denon dn1800f cdspelers
alles in flightcase

Licht:
2 x 4 t4 par64 op voorlopig nog decotruss met statief
2 x color moon
2 x derby
rookmachine
stroboscoop

---

meer mogelijk voor meer geld natuurlijk :-)

----------


## luc2366

hoe lang draait die dj dan voor een prijs van 250 voor db+dj?

----------


## MC Party

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> hoe lang draait die dj dan voor een prijs van 250 voor db+dj?



Hiero meestal van half negen tot half één. 
We hebben een keer 5 min. langer door gedaan en dat koste ons een preek van de barman[B)]. De koffie werd namelijk koud :Big Grin:

----------


## LuPuS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> hoe lang draait die dj dan voor een prijs van 250 voor db+dj?



Vroeger, speelden we tot het einde. Nu tot 3/4 is te zien hoe laat het feest duurt, wanneer we moeten beginnen met draaien...

----------


## BAJ productions

wat is nu een nette prijs die ik moet vragen?

lijst van spullen:

2* mosfet 500 versterker
1* bose 1801 versterker

2* 15" subs zelfbouw 750 W RMS 
2* 15" 1" toppen 450 W RMS

mp3 comp.
mixer 
mic

twee statieven met op de ene PAR 64 4 stuks A 1000 W
op de tweede moonflower muziek gestuurde scan rook doos 700 Watt

vraag nu 80 euri maar heb zo het idee dat dit een tikkie laag is?

exstra subs 18" 1200 Watt RMS is een som van 20 euri

----------


## MC Party

wat moet ik vragen? 
Dit is een moeilijke vraag. Wie draait er bijvoorbeeld,wanneer er een ervaren "ouder" persoon achter de schuiven staat geeft dit over het algemeen genomen een meerwaarde aan je show. 
Verder is het belangrijk om een strakke show neer te zetten dus geen witte loshangende kabels e.d. (Dit geeft het effect van de dixo boer op de hoek. [:P])
Dan hoef je helemaal niet zoveel neer te zetten en het ziet er al leuk uit.

80 euro is dan te weinig, hier gaat ook weer op, maak je "winst" ??of doe je het gewoon om de kick en maak je het leven van mensen die er wel hun brood mee willen verdien zuur!!

----------


## William

...........

----------


## pico

Wie boekt er nu een drive-in show met best een leuke lichtshow maar knap waardeloos geluid. Koop eerst een paar goede windup statieven en dan een paar mooie full range speakertjes en verhoog je prijs naar
minimaal 150 euro aub

----------


## Stagelife

Wij staan binnenkort op feestje op een school waar we al eerder hebben gestaan, krijgen 400 voor die klus, staan we 's morgens met een geluidsetje op sportveld, 6 stuks laagkasten en 4 toppen, en 's avonds binnen met zelfde geluidsetje, 5 4barretjes, een paar spiegelbollen (is een hippies feest) en 2 trackspots. Hangen balken in die aula, dus paar metertjes truss erover en klaar. Voor mij is het genoeg, en kan het er makkelijk uit, maar er zijn mensen die daar heel anders over denken..!?!

----------


## pro`d`user

Ik vind het aan de goedkope kant voor een hele dag en voor zo'n set.
Ik weet niet maar als het allemaal om a-merken gaat vind ik dat je je prijs
wel wat mag opschroeven.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Wij staan binnenkort op feestje op een school waar we al eerder hebben gestaan, krijgen 400 voor die klus



Zijn dit prijzen incl of excl BTW? Of gewoon zonder factuur....?

----------


## Iko

Mijn Dj kost alleen al 150 euro... [:I]

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

400 euro ???? 

Uhm, van 's ochtend vroeg tot 's avonds laat ???? Ik begin aan een woord te denken wat begint met M en eindigd op ARKTVERZIEKER.....

----------


## MC Party

Tja, dat heb ik hem ook al proberen duidelijk te maken. Maar meneer gaat gewoon door [V]

MC

----------


## Klaaske

Nou omdat het moet [:P]
Bij een discotje tot 350 pers.
2x EAW850 sub
2x EAW600 top
DDA interface mixer
PCDJ Systeem
Crown/Crest amprack
Denon 2000MKIII
Denon MD2300
Shure mics
Sennheiser kopfoon
voor 350,- 4 uurtjes, elk uur extra is 75

----------


## pro`d`user

Alleen voor het geluid een goede prijs, wat voor licht doe je erbij?

----------


## AJB

Dit topic is echt f*cking sick... Op een ander forum waarvan ik de naam maar niet zal noemen, is over dit onderwerp 150(!!!!!!) pagina's volgeschreven. Nou werkt men daar voornamelijk met zwakbegaafden, maar op ons aller dierbare J&H forum verwachtte ik dit toch niet... Reken eens uit wat het minimum loon is van je leeftijd, bereken vervoer, verzekeringen, afschrijving, etc.etc.etc. Dan kun jij voor onder de 500/600 euri geen disco bouwen ! 

Die gast die dit topic opende; zoek een dokter... (liefst meerdere)... 45 euro voor de hele avond ??? Ik snap wel dat je zo goedkoop bent; je hoeft natuurlijk niet af te breken. Gaat namelijk vanzelf met zo'n statieven set...(doorgaans halverwege de avond al...)

Echt om te janken dit topic...[xx(]

----------


## moderator

maarwel de praktijk AJB. tegen dit soort hobby activiteiten moet een Drive-in die wel legaal en netjes werkt dus "opboksen".
Voor meer leedvermaak: zie het onderwerp marktverziekers in de lounge...
Is al wat jaartjes oud, ouder dan het forum waar jij het over hebt :-)

----------


## Klaaske

Grote lichtshow

2x Fourbar met Par 64 500watt
2x Mac 250+
3x 2m Prolyte H30v

Kleine lichtshow

2x Fourbar met Par 56 300watt
2x Manfrotto statieven

----------


## Scan head

Onze prijs voor Grote lichtshow:

8x Scan
32 par 56/64
2x 2kw PC
2x Robe XT250
Volgspot
2x rookdoos.
Bijbehorende truss/statieven
Besturing/LJ

400 voor 3 uren ongeveer.

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

Hallo allemaal,

Marktverziekers is volgens mij alleen maar een uiting van onsportiviteit. Ik begrijp goed dat serieuze bedrijven vervelende concurrentie krijgen van kleine drive-ins met duidelijk minder kwaliteit. Dus ik begrijp waar het vandaan komt. Maar ik ben het er niet mee eens; dit moet je gewoon sportief opnemen: "Interessant, zij kunnen minder kwaliteit ook geleverd krijgen... hoe kunnen wij ons beter profileren als een verhuurbedrijf met kwaliteit?"

Wat betreft de veiligheid ben ik het wel eens met de ergernissen natuurlijk. Dat iets het niet doet op een show is jammer, als er gewonden kunnen vallen is dat onaanvaardbaar. Maar nogmaals: hier is ook marktwerking aan de gang, dus moet de overheid hier striktere regelgeving in toepassen.

Hierdoor staat (ten slotte) de manier van communiceren met forumdeelnemers mij erg tegen. Als ik even quote:



> citaatie gast die dit topic opende; zoek een dokter... (liefst meerdere)... 45 euro voor de hele avond ??? Ik snap wel dat je zo goedkoop bent; je hoeft natuurlijk niet af te breken. Gaat namelijk vanzelf met zo'n statieven set...(doorgaans halverwege de avond al...)



Dit draagt niet bij... ik kan me voorstellen dat mensen frustraties hebben als ze hun brood hierdoor zien verdwijnen. Toch denk ik dat het niet het doel van dit forum is om die woede gewoon maar te spuien, het lucht niet op, het verergert alleen maar. Ga op zoek naar een oplossing voor je zelf, leg je er bij neer en probeer startende Drive-ins te _helpen_ om kwalitatief beter te worden (dus niet afzeiken, want geloof me, het enige wat je doet is een deur dichtknallen).

Groetjes,
Sjoerd

----------


## MC Party

Haahhahahahahahahahhahahahah sjoerd dream on, 
Pleas zeg denk ff na man.

Wanneer iemand klussen krijgt omdat ie met minder poen genoegen neemt omdat hij(of zij[:P]) geen behoefte heeft om winst te maken en gewoon zo simpel van geest is en denkt van: ja maar ik verdien toch 100 eurie aan deze avond/dag". 
Met een afschrijving van het tien voudige slaat dit bedrag dan gewoon nergens op en wanneer je dan ook nog gaat/moet inhuren voor meer dan de helft dan is het alleen maar verlies draaien. 
Maargoed het gaat ze zeker om de kick oid om er te staan [xx(]

Wanneer je bij een buurthuis/verjaardag staat voor 50 eurie dat zal niemand boeien, daar hebben ze een budget waar een beetje pro dixo al helemaal niet voor komt. Maar wanneer men schoolfeesten/modeshows etc. gaat verzorgen en dan nog in de buurthuis prijzen blijft denken dan is dit gewoon MARKTVERZIEKEN. En ik denk ook dat je respect moet tonen voor bedrijven die wel btw e.d betalen en dus altijd hoger uitkomen met de factuur. 

Groeten,
MC

----------


## pro`d`user

Ik ben van mening dat er niet tegen marktverziekers geconcurreerd kan worden, dat kan gewoon niet aangezien zij geen rekening houden met vervoer/personeel/afschrijving/winst. 
Je kaart het idee aan dat hoe verhuurbedrijven kunnen zorgen dat zij voor kwaliteit staan, maar dat is niet aan de orde. Dat zou pas aan de orde zijn als er alleen concurrentie was tussen verhuurbedrijven met ongeveer dezelfde prijzen aangezien het hier gaat tussen bedrijven en mensen die niet met kosten rekening houden is het verschil al snel 400%, dan houden klanten zich niet bezig met wel of geen kwaliteit. Dat is zoveel geld dat ze al onbewust/bewust hebben gekozen voor die marktverziekers.

Oh ja, er is hier al een topic over [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## -Cyriel-

Beste mensen, ik ben al lange tijd niet echt actief meer op dit forum, maar als ik dit soort dingen lees pink ik toch bijna een traantje weg... Wat een prijzen zeg.. Marktverzieken blijft een rotwoord en mijn markt wordt ook echt niet verziekt door dit soort drive-in showtjes... maar kom op, DOE IETS AAN JE PRIJZEN!! In vier pagina's met berichten ben ik misschien 1 normale prijs tegengekomen.. Voor de volledigheid nog even mijn lijstje. 

2 x 4-bar par 56
rookdoos
Dynacord P5 set (1,8 KW)
Dateq Apollo
Pioneer CMX 5000
4-5 uur

--&gt; 400,- ex. BTW

Dit is de basisset. Uitbreiding mogelijk, maar voor veel minder zal ik mijn deur echt niet meer uitkomen... En geloof me, zat werk!

----------


## moderator

> citaat:Wat betreft de veiligheid ben ik het wel eens met de ergernissen natuurlijk. Dat iets het niet doet op een show is jammer, als er gewonden kunnen vallen is dat onaanvaardbaar. Maar nogmaals: hier is ook marktwerking aan de gang, dus moet de overheid hier striktere regelgeving in toepassen.



Beste Sjoerd,

Lekker makkelijk!
Voor het veilig werken ben je altijd nog ZELF verantwoordelijk. De regels zijn wellicht niet allemaal bij jou bekend, maar over stroom/spanning is veel vastgelegd in richtlijnen (NEN) er bestaan opleidingen voor (electro)
Voor de veiligheid van de spullen waarmee je werkt en de toepassing van de juiste spullen op de juiste klus op de juiste manier...allemaal de verantwoording van de persoon die het toepast...
...Nu ff niet zeggen dat de overheid maar met regels moet komen, laat eerst alle sukkels die hun T-barren aan ty-raps ophangen maar eens na gaan denken over waar ze mee bezig zijn!

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> laat eerst alle sukkels die hun T-barren aan ty-raps ophangen maar eens na gaan denken over waar ze mee bezig zijn!



Al een idee hoe je dat wou gaan aanpakken?  :Wink:  Volgens mij zijn er maar twee manieren:
1.) Geld geven voor een goede (lees: veilige) installatie (eh... get real: niet dus); en
2.) Justitie deze mensen zo'n grote boete geven dat ze alles gedwongen moeten verkopen en voor de rest van hun leven niet meer opnieuw kunnen beginnen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SjoerdOptLand_
> 
> Ga op zoek naar een oplossing voor je zelf, leg je er bij neer en probeer startende Drive-ins te _helpen_ om kwalitatief beter te worden (dus niet afzeiken, want geloof me, het enige wat je doet is een deur dichtknallen).
> 
> Groetjes,
> Sjoerd



Jij denkt serieus dat ik me in jouw business bevindt, en op enige manier problemen ondervind van jullie prutser-praktijken ??? Dacht het niet... Ik geef even heel duidelijk en ongezouten mijn mening, voordat dit topic verandert in een f*cking Newline (of was het nou boarderline...?) verhaal

----------


## Max

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Jij denkt serieus dat ik me in jouw business bevindt, en op enige manier problemen ondervind van jullie prutser-praktijken ??? Dacht het niet... Ik geef even heel duidelijk en ongezouten mijn mening, voordat dit topic verandert in een f*cking Newline (of was het nou boarderline...?) verhaal



maar new-line is toch wel veeeeel leuker [8)]

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Jij denkt serieus dat ik me in jouw business bevindt, en op enige manier problemen ondervind van jullie prutser-praktijken ??? Dacht het niet... Ik geef even heel duidelijk en ongezouten mijn mening, voordat dit topic verandert in een f*cking Newline (of was het nou boarderline...?) verhaal



als je zo hoog aan de top staat,
waarom maak je je er dan zo druk om?

----------


## Scan head

Mensen mensen,

Laten we even bij het onderwerp van de topic Blijven: Jullie prijzen!

Scan head

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

(Sorry Scan head, dit is echt mijn laatste post... toch wel ontopic genoeg hoop ik.)

Zo, nogal wat ophef over mijn reacte geloof ik. Ik ga even in op MC Party's reactie:



> citaat:Wanneer iemand klussen krijgt omdat ie met minder poen genoegen neemt omdat hij(of zij) geen behoefte heeft om winst te maken en gewoon zo simpel van geest is en denkt van: ja maar ik verdien toch 100 eurie aan deze avond/dag". 
> Met een afschrijving van het tien voudige slaat dit bedrag dan gewoon nergens op en wanneer je dan ook nog gaat/moet inhuren voor meer dan de helft dan is het alleen maar verlies draaien. 
> Maargoed het gaat ze zeker om de kick oid om er te staan



Ik denk inderdaad dat het ze vooral om de kick gaat om er te staan (anders zouden ze, zoals je inderdaad zegt, veel economischer zijn en hogere prijzen hanteren). Ik zelf behoor absoluut tot deze groep (mijn bedrijfje draait zo'n beetje quitte) en ik ben daar niet treurig om. Ik vind dit vak leuk, doe graag ervaring op en wordt er graag echt goed in. Geld verdienen is voor mij inderdaad een tweede (hoewel ik wel een beetje quitte probeer te draaien).

@Pro'd'user: Wat betreft die kwaliteit; goed punt, inderdaad niet zo realistisch van mij. Ik bedoelde vooral een voorbeeld te geven hoe je het sportief kunt opnemen.

Voor de rest bedoel ik dus vooral: laat die mensen hun gang gaan. Zoals sis ook zegt: deze mensen verdwijnen vanzelf op den duur. Ook geven verschillende mensen aan dat hun markt niet ècht kleiner wordt door deze drive-in shows.

Wat betreft de veiligheid (@Moderator): natuurlijk is iedereen er zelf verantwoordelijk voor. En dat vind ik inderdaad een puntje (één van de weinige inderdaad  :Wink: ) waar je boos over mag worden. Wat mijzelf betreft: ik zal mij zeker in de normen verdiepen wanneer ik trussen heb en zelf verdeeldozen ga maken. Maar je kunt (en hierin ben ik het roerend met Jurjen eens) niet iedere drive-in show gaan bevoogden, dus moet je in de wet een mechanisme worden ingebouwd zodat deze mensen geen kans krijgen (meer controle ook).

AJB's reactie vind ik (met alle respect) illustratief voor de houding van sommigen waar ik zo slecht tegen kan: waarom maak je je boos als je toch geen marktderving ondervindt van kleine drive-ins? (Helemaal met Som eens dus.)

Kortom, ik bepleit hier dus de zinloosheid van de discussie over marktverziekers (waaraan ik hier zelf meedoe, wat een hypocriet... maar zij begonnen! [ :Embarrassment: )])

Ik houd erover op! (Maar hoop wel dat jullie eea wat relaxter op kunnen nemen, behalve rond de veiligheid dus...)

Sjoerd

----------


## Scan head

En zo verandert een topic over prijzen van een Drive in naar de zoveelste topic over Marktverziekers!

Maar daar is vast ook wel plaats voor..

Verder nog iemand met Prijzen?

----------


## MC Party

Ik denk dat die twee punten ook heel dicht bij elkaar liggen, mij zul je niet meer horen, sommige mensen hiero kan je toch niets duidelijk maken. 
Ik hoop alleen dat Buma / Arbo hier wel wat aan gaat doen en mensen als Sjoerd opt land e.d hard aan gaan pakken.

----------


## Full Motion

Oke mijn lijstje dan ook maar..

Geluid:

2 x Behringer B1520 Top
2 x Behringer B1800 bass
1 x Behringer DX 1000
2 x American Audio PSX
1 x Palmer 1400

Licht:

4 meter truss
8 par 56
2 Winner Scans
1 Botex 1500 watt strobo
1 Antari rookmachine
Eventueel ander lichteffectje

Incl. DJ & LJ...  300-,
Voor 4 baskasten is prijs ,    350 -,

----------


## AJB

> citaat:AJB's reactie vind ik (met alle respect) illustratief voor de houding van sommigen waar ik zo slecht tegen kan: waarom maak je je boos als je toch geen marktderving ondervindt van kleine drive-ins? 
> Sjoerd



Ik ondervindt uberhaubt geen problemen van drive-in shows, die doe ik helemaal niet... Wat mij niet bevalt is welke prijzenoorlog, in welke markt dan ook; en weet je waarom ? Kwaliteit....

Overal waar men duikt met de prijzen, zie je het product enorm verslechteren. Mensen met kwaliteit wordt het werken onmogelijk gemaakt... DAT is wat ik ontzettend marktverziekend vind...

Als jij een goed product levert, heb je nu eenmaal goede spullen nodig; en raad eens; die kosten geld ! Amateurs en hobbyisten moeten zeker bestaan, maar zodra ze klussen gaan aannemen anders dan familiefeestjes en wijkcentrumdisco's, vind ik dat ze te ver gaan...

Mijn bescheiden mening, ik vind het natuurlijk te gek dat jullie enthousiast met je hobby bezig zijn, maar er bestaan ook mensen die moeten leven van dat geld... Denk er eens aan als je voor een knaak en een bos wortels een disco-tje doet...[8)]

----------


## scaleo

Geluid:

2x Behringer B1520
2x Home made subs met EV speakers (2x 400 w @ 8ohm rms)
1x Behringer EP-1500
1x Versterker waar ik het merk van kwijt ben  :Big Grin: 
en dan nog mengpaneel en dergelijke

Licht:

1x Double Derby
1x Martin T-rex
1x Hexacon
4x Par 64
1x 1500 watt strobo
3x rookmachines (reserve [ :Stick Out Tongue: ])

Prijs:  150,- per avond, gaat omhoog naar  200,-

----------


## Scan head

Scaleo,

Waarom 3 Rookmachine's?

als je er 2 meeneemt is er ook nog vaak teveel rook (het is maar net hoe je er mee omgaat maar goed) en als daarvan er ook nog 1 kapot van gaat heb je er nog 1! Het is alleen maar afschrijving van een rookmachine!

----------


## Prins

> citaat:Als jij een goed product levert, heb je nu eenmaal goede spullen nodig; en raad eens; die kosten geld ! Amateurs en hobbyisten moeten zeker bestaan,



Wat versta je onder amateurs en hobbyisten? Ik vind dat een moeilijk punt. Ik ben zelf dan wel een hobbyist, maar probeer met goede merken zo professioneel mogelijk te werken.
Ik vind mezelf trouwens ook geen marktverzieker.
Ik probeer wel een eerlijk bedrag te vragen om meer en betere spullen te kunnen kopen.

Het is voor veel mensen "hot" om op feestjes te draaien en als je ziet hoeveel budget-spullen er door de diverse merken aangeboden worden... Ik ga niet de deur uit met een krakkemikkig statiefje van bv Eurolite en daar dan mijn T-4 barretjes opzetten.
Ik koop voor het dubbele liever een goed product, omdat veiligheid bij mij zeer hoog in het vaandel staat!
Als ik mensen zie die hun parren vastmaken met tie-raps aan stukken losse truss gaan mij de haren ook overeind staan.
In een forum als dit kun je die mensen wel aanvallen, maar ook op een goede manier uitleggen dat ze verkeerd bezig zijn en vertellen hoe het beter kan.





> citaat:maar zodra ze klussen gaan aannemen anders dan familiefeestjes en wijkcentrumdisco's, vind ik dat ze te ver gaan...



Dus als ik op een familiefeest sta en mijn oom vraagt of ik bij hun volleybalclub muziek wil draaien tijdens wedstrijden en ik heb daar het materiaal voor moet ik maar nee zeggen?
Dat werkt natuurlijk niet.

Wat altijd zo blijft is dat mensen/vereningingen met een klein budget wel terecht kunnen bij de kleinere drive in shows en anders toch niet naar een proffessional waren gegaan.

En niet te vergeten, vele grote bedrijven van nu zijn ook ooit klein begonnen.

Oh ja, een voorbeeld van een drive in:

- 8 x Par 56 op statief
- Martin Technofog rookmachine
- DJ-meubel
- Geluidsset top + sub 1200 W ( EV SX100 en zelfbouw Eminence subkasten aangestuurd door Carver en Hill versterkers )
- Denon 2000F mk3 en Behringer DX-1000

Alles netjes in case &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;  185,- incl 4 uur bediening

----------


## dj ThunderXplosion

Ik vind dat je bedrag niet alleen van je apparatuur moet afhangen.

Bv. Als je setje hebt van Denon of Pioneer + Dateq en maar 100 cd's van KaZaA, of een DAP-setje en 500 full-cd's uit de winkel.  Als het van mij afhangt zou ik wel weten voor welk bedrijf ik zou kiezen.

----------


## scaleo

@ Scanhead, hoezo afschrijving? Worden haast niet gebruikt en die dingen zijn niet zo heel duur. Hebben er 2 gekregen en zelf 1 gekocht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Scan head

Nee, maar het is toch een onnodige bijdrage aan je drive in? 

2 lijkt straks en een derde is overkill of staat werkloos in de hoek... De consument wil graag een strakke drive in zien.

----------


## scaleo

ja heb je gelijk in maar we nemen er maar 1 mee en de ander staat in de aanhanger als reserve

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Ik vind dat Thunderexplosion hier een goed punt heeft. Ik ken drive-ins die amper apparatuur bijhebben maar die ik liever 400,- betaal dan sommige andere met veel en "merk"apparatuur die bij wijze van spreken 150,- vragen. Al dat gedoe over apparatuur is wel belangrijk, maar het er gaat er toch vooral om wat je ermee doet. Iemand die een avond echt goed kan draaien, en dat op Behringer, Dap of whatever, is voor mij meer waard dan de eerste de beste prutser die er flink geld tegenaan gegooid heeft en met "A-merken" staat. (whatever that might be...)

----------


## emillio

Had deze discussie nog niet gevolgd, maar zal ook onze inbreng maar geven:
Voor eventuele foto's:http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...TOPIC_ID=10355

Geluid:
-Numark CD-N34 dubbele cd-speler
-Master Dj-tool 6 mixer
-extra Technics huiskamer cd spelertje
-Sony MDS-JE520 Minidisc dekje
-Technics cassette recorder voor de meegenomen bandjes....(wordt gelukkig steeds minder)
-Extra mixer Behringer Eurorack 2004A(beetje met Alesis rommelen, of bij bijkomend zangtalent)
-Alesis Midiverb4 
-Behringer MDX2100 comp./limiter
-Inkel EQ815 Equalizer
-Behringer Edison voor lichte aanpassing stereobeeld (overblijfsel uit mijn radiotijd)
-Shure sm-58
-Pioneer hoofdtelefoon SE 450 
-MASTER DL1800 versterker 
-Zelfbouw Beyma Hoog/mid.
-Zelfbouw Beyma sub.

Licht:
-2x 2 meter truss
-2x Guil wind-ups
-Martin Acrobat
-Martin Destroyer
-6x Roboscan 812 met 2308 controller
-2x 4 voudige par 56
-Par controller (merk onbekend maar knippert en loopt goed)
-Liteputer CX5 DMX controller
-1500 watt strobe
-STRONG rookdoos
-Eurolite sneeuwmachine

Kom met deze hele bende bij je langs van 20.00 tot 01.00 uur voor 275 euries, en ga niet zeuren over korting....HELAAS....

P.S. wil het uitblazen tot ongeveer 01.30 uur, maar anders krijg je er 50 euries per uur bij!!

----------


## nikoar

Ik vind dat jullie in Nederland wel een ander prijsbeeld hebben dan ons in België. 
Wij komen buiten met:
-2 fourbar par 64 met dalton LP4000 dimmer
-2 Martin robozap met Martin 2501 Controller
-Klankset 2 KW (Beyma, RCF, AMcron, BSS)
-Denon 2000fMKIII
-Rodec MX180MKII
-Rookmachine Martin Magnum 2000 met 1liter vloeistof
-Strobo Strong 1500W

Dit alles kost 250 euro (opzetten, afbreken, draaien zonder einduur)

----------


## dj ThunderXplosion

nikoar:,
voor wat jij hier zegt zou ik hier in belgië 400 vragen.

maarja, iedereen moet voor zijn kwaliteiten betaalt worden

----------


## nikoar

400 euro, ik vind da toch altijd nog ne pak geld hoor
Ik vind 250 euro gewoon een faire prijs, en ik vind niet dat je meteen moet veralgemenen dat 400 euro dan ineens automatisch kwalitatief beter is

----------


## WJ

250 euro:

2x Jbl G2 of Lem top
dateq + pioneer equipment

2x fourbar 56 
enkele lichteffecten op 3e statief

4 uurtjes extra uur 50 E

Ik laat me persoonlijk niet naaien.

----------


## joepadmiraal

dit nemen we meestal mee:

geluid:
2x SA C29
SA1600 versterkertje
bpmstudio met mp3 abbo (legaal)
dateq 7.3
pioneer cmx 3000

licht:
2x 4bar par56
2x mac250
freekie

alles in flightcase

prijs:  300,- ex voor 4 uur
vaak draaien we via een artiesten bureau, dan staan we voor meer dan 400,- ex

We doen dit voor de hobby maar betalen wel kilometervergoeding, btw, kvk, en legale muziek.
Ik vind het verder logisch dat iemand die zijn brood er mee moet verdienen meer rekent.
De klant mag van deze persoon ook meer verwachten en dan bedoel ik dus vooral ervaring.

----------


## Scan head

Even een foto van Onze opstelling:
Opstelling Disco, Groot wit doek voor Beamer (DVD's afspelen met nummers enzo. Beamer hadden we net nieuw dus maar even uitgeprobeerd op deze klus gezien er genoeg ruimte was die toch niet gebruikt werd (geheel op kosten van onszelf want hij was niet gehuurd)
http://fotoboek.hetallerbeste.net/al...ding%20001.jpg

Close up tijdens opbouw, Safetys en kabels moeten nog weggewerkt. Wat vinden jullie trouwens van deze manier van afrokken van de DJ tafel? gewoon tafels pakken en spandoek ervoor met reclame voor je drive in show. Meestal doen we er dan ook nog wel een backdrop over de tafel maar die waren al weg. 
[urlhttp://fotoboek.hetallerbeste.net/albums/Disco/De%20Finne%20Schoolfeest%20%28deel%20II%29/normal_Afbeelding%20003.jpg[/url]




á la macarena!  :Smile: 
http://fotoboek.hetallerbeste.net/al...ding%20113.jpg

Dit is dus de Opstelling van de kleinste show van Action driver uit friesland. Hier werk ik bij. (als lichttechnic en Fotoman)


En nog even ons apparatuurlijstje nog eens.

Onze prijs voor: 

2x fourbar
2x martin scan
1x destroyer
rookmachine

top: RCF 300 Watt Rms
Bass: Montarbo 300 watt
geintrigreerde versterkers.

Nodig truss + statieven

= 225 euro incl Btw & DJ.

Wij komen er wel van rond en de klant is wel bereid om te betalen.

Misschien dat iedereen zijn prijzen hier even neerzet, ben wel benieuwd.

----------


## alleznet

4x PAR 56
1x statief
1x grote mushroom
1x 8 channel DMX dimmer
1x strobos 500 W
-------------------+
75 per avond (19:00 - 01:00)

Maar dit is alleen 'beginners' licht, dus het is leuk voor kleine feestjes zoals fuiven en familie gelegenheden, maar ik heb nog nooit iets groots gedaan. Hoewel ik wel hoop dat er meer opdrachten zullen komen als ik 2 scanners erbij koop. Het is allemaal als hobby begonnen alleen een beetje uit de hand gelopen. Maar de prijzen van mij zijn volgensmij met mijn apparatuur niet zo abnormaal goedkoop/duur.

----------


## mverdult

Leen je dan de stereo installatie van de mensen waar je gaat spelen? Ik zie alleen maar een lichtlijstje en dat is wel saai hoor.... een feestje met knipperlichten en geen muziek.

----------


## alleznet

Nee, meestal zijn het feesten in kroegen met eigen geluidsinstallatie, vandaar dat ik alleen het licht doe, maar ik heb thuis ook wel DJ app: 4x 300 Watt topjes, 1x 500 Watt sub met cross-over, 1x versterker 2x 300 Watt, 1x soundlab 5 kanaals mengpaneel, 1x dubbele cd speler. Dit kunnen ze ook huren (inclusief mij), maar dan voor dubbele prijs.

----------


## gnmixing

Onze set :
[u]Geluid :</u> 
2x CDJ 100s pioneer
1x smx 1 SYNQ
1x C2800 amp. JB
1x USA 900 QSC
2x Vibe 30 JB
2x TSX 15 JB
1x stanton pro3000 hoofdtelefoon

[u]Licht : </u>
2x ALT 290 wind up 
1x 6m truss
2x t-bar
8x par 56 300W
2x irock 6s scans JB
1x UV 400 
1x Strobo 1800W
1x CMX 24 scenezetter
1x ilead

[u]Diversen :</u>
2x statief + backdrop 6m op 3m
1x 700W rookdoos 

alles in flightcases!

Prijs : 150 euro voor 5u (extra uur = 30euro)
inclusief DJ/LJ en vervoer

Groeten.[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## tha_dj

En bij ons is de goedkoopste 350 euro inclusief de B.T.W ( weet haast wel zeker dat ruim 75% van de hierboven genoemde personen NIKS afdraagt ! )
Wij komen dan gezellig 4 uur draaien....woon je te ver bij ons vandaan dan rekenen wij ook nog transport !

Maar wij gebruiken: LEGALE muziek, dragen bij aan de staats kas en hebben het toch druk met die prijs.

Voslepen wij een standaard p5 setje van dynacord mee met een par 56 setje + 2 effecten en wat rook......en staan wij achter een NET meubeltje en geen tafel met een doek erover of ervoor.

----------


## Chéke

Discobarmeubel met Rodec MX180MKIII 
Dubbele cd Pioneer cdj500 en/of Pu's Technics   
Geluidset 2 x 700W = 2x top Zeck + 2x W-bin Beyma 
Versterking Amcron 1200 of QSC PLX 1.6
2 x 4 par 56 met sturing op 2 statieven 
Micro Shure
Zonder Dj 125 
Met Dj 250 
Ex btw
Gratis geplaatst binnen een straal van 20km 

Als ik sommige op dit forum hun prijzen bekijk,
is dit wel echt heel goedkoop,Sommige sleuren een halve vrachtwagen 
mee en dit voor 150 euro... 
Halve dag nodig om op te stellen,
Gans de avond & nacht draaien,
en men heeft dan nog zelfs een LJ bij!!!
Goed zot moet je daarvoor zijn...

Chéke

----------


## ronny

wanneer ik men bed inkruip smorgens weet ik dat ik centen verdient heb  en dat kunnen die mensen niet zeggen, dus ik weet tochwel wie het beste gaat slapen :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## moderator

goed, kleine aanpassing van de prijzen dan maar.

Losse dj, 350,00

----------


## Banned

Tjha wat is duur ??

Je betaalt voor wat je krijgt.

Geluids-sets vanaf 30,50 ( 2* VIBE30 met C2800 amp en EQ )

Licht-set vanaf 16 eurie ( Par 56 set 1200W met T4 balk )

Of geluids-set van 500 euro ( 4X MD218 - 4X MD164 - 4X DPU3k6 van Master )

Er is verschil van iemand die het voor de boterham doet of iemand die een hobbie beoefent.

Juist die mensen maken het voor de diegenen die voor zijn boterham staat moeilijk.

Ik ken ook jongens die voor 50 euro komen en hun hele slaapkamer leegtrekken voor die centen ........

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Chéke_
> 
> 
> Discobarmeubel met Rodec MX180MKIII 
> Dubbele cd Pioneer cdj500 en/of Pu's Technics   
> Geluidset 2 x 700W = 2x top Zeck + 2x W-bin Beyma 
> Versterking Amcron 1200 of QSC PLX 1.6
> 2 x 4 par 56 met sturing op 2 statieven 
> Micro Shure
> ...



en dit is niet goedkoop dan?
20 km met de bestelwagen van dorp naar dorp ben je ook al 2x 30min onderweg... GRATIS?

----------


## Chéke

Beste Luc,

Ik heb er zo 6 installaties op de baan,
1 installatie neemt ongeveer een half uurtje in beslag om te plaatsen(10 min aan den toog bijgerekend)
En er zijn 2 dagen op een weekend,want zondag is een rustdag voor mij!!
maak de rekening....

----------


## dj truss

Er zijn niet veel post's meer geweest van kleine drive-ins maar hier tovh nog 1:
4X par56 long(+ zelfbouw controler (plc) )
1 moonflower
1 thomahawk (jb)
geluid:
2tx 12(jb)
2x zelfbouw speaker (100w)
beat6 (mixer)
vx700 amp
limit lm 400 

Dit breng ik voor 75 euro mee.
Wat vinden jullie van die prijs ?
In een ander topic zei men dat ik voor deze set "maar" 50euro kon vragen .
wat vinden jullie hier van

----------


## DjFx

Ik zou persoonlijk daar 50 van maken.
Reden: omdat er veel zelfbouw is.

Ik vraag voor een showtje van 4 uur met o.a.
4 parretjes met dmx balk en sturing
djx700 , cdx02 , fc
p500 , mc-12
en nog vergeten dingen

zo'n 65 euro (voor 4 uur)

En als er extra licht bij komt:
mushroom,dataflower,strobo,moonflower 10 euro extra

Geen licht dan vraag ik nog zeker 40 euro.

----------


## sis

Ik ben geen DJ maar muzikant, toch maar even plaatsen !!
Vast tarief heb ik niet !
vb wat ik vanavond meeneem voor een feest in een tent +/- 150 personen: 
mengtafel Mackie CFX 12
MD sony E-10
2 klavieren
4 x EAW subs en 4 EAW toppen 
EAW Processor MX 100
2 x QSC PL 1.4
1 x QSC PLX 3002
1 X QSC PLX 2402
Behringer DEQ 2496
Behringer compressor-limiter 
4 x PAR 64 , 1000 watt per stuk 
Prijs 450 euro voor 5 uur
sis

----------


## deejayke

kzal hier ook eens een lijstje plaatsen en wat ik vraag [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]kunne jullie zeggen of ik teveel of te weinig vraag  :Big Grin: 

licht:
8x par 46 (met kleurfilters)150W
1x 8channel lightprocessor (zelfbouw)
2x UV-kanon (300W)
2x dynamo scan jb
1x moonflower (skytronic)
1x x-citer (jb)
1x strobe str300 (jb)binnekort twee maal
1x thunderbird-x (jb)
2x lightstand LS-7 (jb)

geluid:
1x versterker skytronic 2x 1000W
1x versterker sansui 4x 500W (verbouwd)
1x versterker marantz 2x 500W (verbouwd)
1x mengpaneel TEC 250 (skytronic)
1x dubbele cd-speler CD410 (jb)
1x laptop toshiba
zelfbouw filters en correcties
4x boombox
2x zelfbouw luidspreker

varia:
1x fogger F80-Z
aantal meters blauwe vilt ter afrokking

wat er aan komt:
zelfbouw dmx besturing
8x par 36
dmxverbouwing aan de kleine effecten (flower, e.d.)

voor dit alles vraag ik 50 + vervoer voor de hele avond
grtzzz

----------


## BAJ productions

par 64 150 watt ???????

wist niet dat ze bestonden. waar kan je die kopen is wel stoer voor slaapkamerke

----------


## Chéke

Hey Deejayke,

Je moet eens uitleggen waar je welke versterker aan hangt???

Groeten,Chéke

----------


## stekelvarke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door deejayke_
> 
> kzal hier ook eens een lijstje plaatsen en wat ik vraag []kunne jullie zeggen of ik teveel of te weinig vraag 
> 
> licht:
> 8x par 64 (met kleurfilters)150W
> 1x 8channel lightprocessor (zelfbouw)
> 2x UV-kanon (300W)
> 2x dynamo scan jb
> ...



te veel vraag je zeker niet!

----------


## deejayke

@baj productions: niet par 64 maar echt par 46 (snelheidsfoutje srry)

@chéke: de skytronic gaat naar de 2 zelfbouw luidsprekers, de sansui 4x naar twee boomboxen (4ohm), de marantz naar de twee andere boomboxen (serie 8ohm). maar kdenk niet dat jer veel mee bent omdat de boxen aangepast (andere filters) zijn en de versterkers zelf zijn ook (electronisch) verbouwd. het zicht is niet zo denderend van die boxen maar de sound mag er zeker wel wezen  :Smile:

----------


## gnmixing

Heb je soms geen foto's deejayke? Ben wel benieuwd...
En je hebt nogal veel skytronic, werkt dat echt?  :Wink: 
groeten.

----------


## moderator

showprijs: ~600 euro

2* cdj100
2* sony md nogwat
1* dateq apollo
1* senh 845 aan draadje
1* JTS draadloze handheld met condensator koppie

PA passend voor de locatie, max 200 man, anders meerprijs

licht
4* powerdrive statief
3* Botex T4 met 300w MFL parren
2* martin destroyer
2* martin acrobat
1* jb 1500w strobo
2* losse par 56 op los dimmerpackje als dj/cd zoek lampie
1& scanmaster2 sturinkje

Verder alle bekabeling en equipment netjes in cases, kr8 netjes verdeeld.

prijs is voor 4 uur show, 1* dj en 1* lichttech
Uiteraard ontvangt de klant hiervan een factuurtje, het is een professionele show.

As ik kijk wat anderen vopor prijs vragen, dan kan het niet zijn dat ik nog zoveel werk heb.
Als ik echter in mijn agenda kijk, dan staat die goed vol met shows. 

Het is dus zeker niet alleen de prijs die uitmaakt, of wat je meezeult voor je vraagprijs, het showgehalte speelt ook een heel grote rol!

----------


## deejayke

gnmixing: spytig genoeg heb ik geen zichtbare fotos (nog niet) ik vindt de installatie voorlopig belangrijker da een goed digitaal fototoestel :Smile: 

dat skytronic spul werkt inderdaad  :Wink:  sommige dingen lijken op de effecten van de kijkshop doch is dit nu slechts gezichtsbedrog want in een goedkope flower heb ik nu zelf dmx gestoken.

als ik goede fotos kan bemachtigen zal ik ze wel eens op het forum posten  :Wink:  grtzzz

----------


## dj truss

@ djfx: het is toch niet omdat het zelfbouw is dat het daarom de prijs naar beneden haalt.
Ik denk niet dat het publiek een verschil ziet tussen parren aangestuurt door een dmx controler of door mijn zelfbouw sturing.

De meesten vinden mijn zlfbouw ding zelfs vet!! maar dit is vooral omdat ik een plc gebruik die ik kan bedienen doormiddel van een touchscreen: 

http://groups.msn.com/djtruss/djtrus...to&PhotoID=107    (zie rechts)

----------


## DjFx

Ik heb een hekel aan zelfbouw sturingen/mixers  :Big Grin: 
Ik vind dat zelfbouw flightcases/spreakers kunnen, andere dingen moeten dan wel op zo'n prof. niveau gebouwd worden dat je niet zo goed te onderscheiden vallen van fabrieksproducten
En dat is bij de meeste low-budget techneuten niet het geval  :Wink: 
Tis wat je zelf nuttig/makkelijk vind, maar alleen om geld te besparen of tijd door te brengen (nee dank je , als je je verveeld mag je nog aantal pluggen solderen hoor  :Smile: )

Ik vind persoonlijk gewoon fabrieksproducten beter en betrouwbaarheid ligt dan ook wel hoger dan zelfbouw
Moet er niet aan denken dat er wat uitval tijdens een show (groot of klein)!

Tips om prijs te bepalen misschien:
- Goede combo te kiezen tussen inkoop prijs en verbruikskosten (lampen enzo)
- Wat zijn je kwaliteite als team (of alleen dj) (krijg je ze op de dansvloer en hou je ze op de dansvloer of niet, wees daar eerlijk in naar je eigen)

Ik hoop dat het beetje duidelijk is omdat ik toch van het 1 naar het ander ga  :Wink:

----------


## deejayke

DjFx: het grote voordeel van zelfbouw is... je weet wat er in steekt en hoe het werkt! als der dan iets stuk gaat moet je niet liggen mailen en hopen dat je de bouwplannen krijgt en je moet het dan ook nerges binne brengen (schilt in werkuren) en nog een voordeel, het gene wat je niet gebruikt steek je er ook simpelweg niet in (weer iets wat minder snel kapot kan gaan). nog een voordeel: als je iets bijwilt kan je heel simpelweg aanpassen. en als je degelijk werk leverd gaan deze minstens even lang mee als materiaal van "prof niveau"

grtzzz

----------


## dj truss

ik wil mijn zelfbouw plc tegenover een dmx sturing van bv showtech(mss zelfs professioneler merk?) samen met een switchpack zetten.
ik durf wedden dat je sneller problemen zult hebben met je fabriekspul dan met mijn zelfbouw.
de kans dat m'n plc vast loopt is ook veel kleiner dan dat de dmx sturing vast loopt.

ps. die plc is denk ik niet low budget te noemen!En zal vast veel duurder uitkomen dan jouw "professionele" sturing.

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> showprijs: ~600 euro
> 
> 2* cdj100
> 2* sony md nogwat
> 1* dateq apollo
> 1* senh 845 aan draadje
> 1* JTS draadloze handheld met condensator koppie
> ...



klopt wat je zegt! hoe kan je nu een DJ verkopen voor 125  :Frown:  daar kan je toch nooit al je platen en cd's mee betalen? Een goede, professionele DJ kost geld, een LJ die wat gemotiveerd is kost geld, levering en plaatsing kost geld, je materiaal moet afgeschreven worden EN er komt BTW bij... hoe kan je dan dit alles leveren aan 250 à 300/avond???

----------


## sis

Leuk dat er nog niemand gereageerd heeft op mijn prijs en bezetting  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> Leuk dat er nog niemand gereageerd heeft op mijn prijs en bezetting 
> sis



Mist er niet nog een 1 voor ofzo [8D]

----------


## moderator

2Sis, wil best reageren, moet zeggen dat je een erg strakke prijs hanteerd.

----------


## stekelvarke

Sis heeft inderdaad een "goede" prijs. Maar er staat dat je muzikant bent, en onderaan staat dat je 450euro voor 5uur vraagt. is dit enkel voor het materiaal of hoort daar ook wat muziek bij? want het lijkt me niet dat je 5uur aan een stuk liedjes speelt?

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> Sis heeft inderdaad een "goede" prijs. Maar er staat dat je muzikant bent, en onderaan staat dat je 450euro voor 5uur vraagt. is dit enkel voor het materiaal of hoort daar ook wat muziek bij? want het lijkt me niet dat je 5uur aan een stuk liedjes speelt?



Jawel , 5 uur muziek inbegrepen + 2 x 15 min pauze  :Big Grin: 
Ik heb het geluk dat ik al 25 jaar zelfstandig muzikant ben en dat er weinig concurentie is [^]
Maar het is een harde job 
sis

----------


## Niek...

Verbaas me nog steeds over de tarieven van Cheke...[V]

----------


## luc2366

@SIS: "+ 2 x 15 min pauze..." die OOK nog eens betaald zijn  :Frown: 
ge moest u schamen [ :Embarrassment: )]

'k zie 't mij al zeggen tijdens een DJ-set: sorry jongens, tijd om m'n broodje op te eten  :Big Grin: 

@NIEK: "Verbaas me nog steeds over de tarieven van Cheke..." 
ben blij dat ik niet de enige ben!
M*rk*ver*ie*e* noemen we dat, dacht ik [xx(]

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> @SIS: "+ 2 x 15 min pauze..." die OOK nog eens betaald zijn 
> ge moest u schamen [)]
> 
> 'k zie 't mij al zeggen tijdens een DJ-set: sorry jongens, tijd om m'n broodje op te eten



Wat die pauze betreft, ik bekijk het even als er een gepast moment is ! doorgaans één of ander buffet !! ondertussen draait mijn MD leuke deuntjes [8D]

Tuurlijk wordt ik doorbetaald [^] reken maar eens uit op bvb 100 contracten hoeveel uren ik gratis betaal wordt  :Big Grin: 

Wat die broodjes betreft, dat is zelden, meestal is er een warme maaltijd voorzien [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] !! broodje ham, kaas, tja daar heb ik er al genoeg van gegeten [V]

sis

----------


## DJ.T

Iemand die de hele tijd intensief aan het spelen is, is ook wat anders dan een dj die gewoon een lang nummer kan draaien wanneer hij even naar de wc moet. Een muzikant verdiend gewoon pauze om te eten / naar de wc te gaan, enz.
Een dj kan dat meestal tussendoor ook heus wel.

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> 
> Iemand die de hele tijd intensief aan het spelen is, is ook wat anders dan een dj die gewoon een lang nummer kan draaien wanneer hij even naar de wc moet. Een muzikant verdiend gewoon pauze om te eten / naar de wc te gaan, enz.
> Een dj kan dat meestal tussendoor ook heus wel.



Kijk, je bent mijn maatje [^]
Maar inderdaad je hebt helemaal gelijk !!

sis

----------


## ralph

een dj kan wel ff gaan plassen tijdens een plaatje:
Mag ik evn vragen waarom een dj bij een set langer dan 4 uur niet een pauze zou mogen  nemen? ik ken geen ankele cao die langer werken zonder pauze toestaat!

pauze mag je fijn zelf regelen wat mij betreft, maar voor boekingen langer dan 5 uur bedank ik.

----------


## Bastisito

Voor de plaspauze hebben we nog altijd 'Meatloaf - Paradise by the dashboard light', lange versie wel te verstaan  :Big Grin:

----------


## luc2366

effe "to-the-point": 
1/ik heb het hier over dj-jobs en niet over kleine sets van 2 à 3 uur.
2/ ik heb het over lunchen en niet over "plaspauzes"

Hier in België (tov NL) duurt een feestje nog steeds tot 5u 's morgends en begin je er al vaak aan om 22u! Idd, een broodje kan er wel altijd in maar voor meer is er geen tijd...  
DUS zoals Ralph zich al afvroeg:
waarom kan/mag een muzikant wél 1 (of 2) pauze(s) van 15min nemen om te lunchen en een DJ niet?

En naa effekes tege de Sis z'n schene sjotte: 
een muzikant die 5u speelt is VOLGENS MIJ even "intensief" bezig dan een DJ die 5u speelt. VOLGENS MIJ draai IK dan ook echt en rijg ik niet gewoon de platen/cd's aan elkaar... Na 5/6u draaien ben ik ook "op" zoals dat heet [ :Embarrassment: )]

P.S: andere plaspauze-plaat: nr. 2+3 op de live-maxi van G. Michael & Queen (papa was a rolling stone en ?).

----------


## luc2366

"Wat die pauze betreft, ik bekijk het even als er een gepast moment is ! doorgaans één of ander buffet !! ondertussen draait mijn MD leuke deuntjes"

Bij bv. een huwelijk is er ook steeds een maaltijd voorzien (tenminste, daar sta ik op) MAAR daar hebben we weer hetzelfde verschijnsel: daarna mag je als DJ onafgebroken 5-6u draaien ZONDER pauze

----------


## deejayke

de pauzes los ik op een andere manier op enkele voorgemixte stukken thuis op een cd'tje branden zodat je even tyd voor jezelf kan maken  :Smile: grtzzz

----------


## sis

Luc2366, draai je alleen of ben je met 2 ??
sis

----------


## luc2366

hangt ervan af: als 't setjes zijn draaien we elk ons ding (line-up), ben ik ingehuurd voor de avond dan draai ik alleen

mag ik ook klank en licht leveren zorg ik dat de LJ weet hoe een cd-speler werkt, dat helpt [^]

----------


## MarkRombouts

Leuke discussie!!

Ik denk dat het algemeen geaccepteerd is als een muzikant tijdens een avond spelen af en toe een korte pauze neemt. Helaas voor de DJ-s onderons is dat voor jullie niet zo.

Ik denk wel dat een avond muziceren wel wat intensiever is dan een avond DJ-en, of dit wordt in ieder geval door veel mensen (niet DJ-s) wel zo ervaren.

----------


## sis

Het is in ieder geval zo dat wij ( in mijn geval klavieren ) de nootjes moeten spelen, het gaat niet vanzelf natuurlijk !

Dat is inderdaad vrij intensief en vraagt concentratie !! zeker in mijn topjaren ( 1997,98,99 en 2000 ) dan deed ik gemiddeld 180 optredens per jaar, kan je vertellen dat je dan snel ouder wordt [:I]

Niettegenstaande dit gegeven heb ik wel veel respect voor goede DJ's die de muziek netjes aan elkaar naaien  :Wink: 

Het jammere vind ik, de lage prijzen die gevraagt worden, dit heeft waarschijnlijk te maken met een overaanbod aan beginnende DJ's ? 

Dit vind ik een beetje jammer maar het is nu eenmaal zo en het zal nooit veranderen, integendeel !!!

Wat wel leuk is, is de ontwikkeling in het PC gebeuren, dan heb je meteen een arsenaal aan nummers die makkelijk op te zoeken zijn, zodat je niet steeds is jou bakken moet gaan graaien om CD's te zoeken !

sis

----------


## luc2366

@ SIS: in mijn "topjaren" zoals je dat zo mooi stelt draaide ik ook 4 á 5 dagen per week dus ik kom ook vlot boven de 200 "optredens" per jaar.
Verder heb ik NOOIT de gewoonte gehad om een plaat helemaal uit te draaien, zelfs niet op trouwfeesten en feesten voor "' oma en opa" - in tegendeel: meestal kwamen de mensen klagen dat ze maar 1x het refrein hoorden [ :Embarrassment: )]
Als je dit "turbo-mixen" op de juiste manier brengt werkt het heel aanstekelijk voor de mensen maar vraagt het heel veel concentratie en inzet van de DJ. Vandaar dat ik durf stellen dat ik 's morgens redelijk "op" ben...
Nu draai ik nog steeds minstens 2x per week en heb ik gelukkig een heel trouw kliënteel dat weet dat ze waar krijgen voor hun geld. Ik kan niet klagen over m'n verdiensten (maar meer mag natuurlijk altijd [8D]), wat niet nalaat dat ik een hekel heb aan (prijs-)onderkruipers

by the way: er zijn inderdaad teveel mensen die zich graag"DJ "noemen" [^]

----------


## ralph

Hmz, leuk om te lezen...dat refreintjes draaien..
Afgelopen winter werd ik gebeld of ik als de sodemieter naar Oostenrijk wilde komen, was een dj die op die manier dacht feest te kunnen maken, dus not....

Er zijn diverse Dj stijlen, voor mij is de belangrijkste stijl: sfeer! ik doe met hetzelfde gemak een bruiloft, een schoolfeest, een apresskiboeking, een braderie, een themafeest, carnaval...het zit allemaal in mn cd koffers.
Dat is dus een collectie die in een fikse periode is opgebouwd, en dan is het nog steeds de volgorde van de juiste plaatjes en de presentatie die de klant doet besluiten om mij nog een keer te boeken...
Ik roep altijd: het is pas een klant als er een vervolgboeking uit voortvloeit...

Pauzes voor een dj zijn gelul, die zijn simpelweg niet nodig. Ik draai al heel wat jaartjes, en als ik ff aan een break toe ben, dan regel ik het zo dat de lichtnicht ff wat doorstart, in een kroeg wordt het dan ff een cdeetje, in de feesttent eentje van de vatse lange nummers:
sugarhill gang - rappers delight (lekker makkelijk door naar madonna - Holiday...)
Mellisa etheridge  -  like the way I do (live uiteraard)
of de 8,21 versie van gehaktbal...

In die tijd heb ik wel een luchtje geschept en mn blaas geledigd.

----------


## showband

Hoe nodig Pauze voor een band is. Hangt af van hoe en wat je doet.

Met een sessieband heb ik nog wel 5 uur achter elkaar gespeeld met totaal twee keer tien minuten. Maar dan kun je zitten, gaat alles van blad en heb je het daarmee wel gehad.

Als je draadloos over een toneel moet stuiteren in een driedelig showkostuum onder de lampen. En daarbij op stevig volume stukken erbij zingen. Dan mogen ze op hun kop staan maar daar zitten gewoon grenzen aan. En die grenzen vind ik gewoon redelijk.

Over DJ en pauze kan ik geen reeel oordeel vellen. Het is in ieder geval wel pijnlijk duidelijk dat er niveauverschillen zijn tussen DJ's. En dat de ene DJ meer energie in een avond steekt dan een andere.

Overigens : Het blijft opvallen hoe weinig DJ's achter hun booth vandaan durven te komen of er zelf achter staan te dansen/swingen/lachen enz. Iemand een idee hoe dat komt? [?]

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> Hmz, leuk om te lezen...dat refreintjes draaien..
> Afgelopen winter werd ik gebeld of ik als de sodemieter naar Oostenrijk wilde komen, was een dj die op die manier dacht feest te kunnen maken, dus not....
> 
> Er zijn diverse Dj stijlen, voor mij is de belangrijkste stijl: sfeer! ik doe met hetzelfde gemak een bruiloft, een schoolfeest, een apresskiboeking, een braderie, een themafeest, carnaval...het zit allemaal in mn cd koffers.
> Dat is dus een collectie die in een fikse periode is opgebouwd, en dan is het nog steeds de volgorde van de juiste plaatjes en de presentatie die de klant doet besluiten om mij nog een keer te boeken...
> Ik roep altijd: het is pas een klant als er een vervolgboeking uit voortvloeit...
> 
> ...



Hoi Ralph, ik draai dus geen refreintjes aan elkaar hé - dat heb ik misschien niet duidelijk gemaakt. Wat ik wel doe tijdens "de ambiance" is nummers snel mixen om te voorkomen dat de boel stil valt.
Verder doe ik idd ook trouw/fuif/gala/... na elkaar zonder moeite. Ik heb "voor elk wat wils"in m'n (idd aardig uitgebouwde) collectie.
Alleen apres-ski, daar hebben ze me nog niet voor gebeld...

We lijken qua draaien wel op elkaar precies. Als je eens tegen de grens moet draaien kom ik graag eens luisteren (als ik vrij ben wel te verstaan).
Ivm die pauze voor een Dj: waarom is deze gedachtengang nou zo ongewoon? Omdat het algemeen niet aanvaard wordt? 't is het nadenken waard...

----------


## ralph

Je bent van harte welkom :Big Grin: 
Aanstaande vrijdag 5 augustuis sta ik in Lommerijk, Rotterdam een bruiloft te doen, mocht dat dichtgenoeg biju de grens zijn, geef ff een belletje, tis besloten zoals je gezien het thema zal begrijpen.

Met Axs loopt nog steeds de afspraak dat we keertje samen een plaatje gaan draaien, moet er ook maar eens van komen.

Verder: van 26 december t/m 15 januari in Gerlos oostenrijk sta ik iedere dag in de Little London...als je van apres wintersporten houdt is dat wel DE place 2 be in dat dorpje  :Wink:

----------


## gnmixing

Jammer dat er bijna niet meer gereageerd word op het eigelijke onderwerp, de prijs van je drive in...

----------


## moderator

jammer dat je zelf ook niet de moeite neemt om inhoudelijk te reageren.....

----------


## luc2366

hier enkele van mijn richtprijzen voor kleine fuiven:
2 technics + denon + rodec + 2x 400Watt geluid + 4 p-56 + DJ (max 5u)= 350+btw

2 technics + denon + rodec + 2x 1000Watt geluid + 8 p-64 + strobo 750Watt + rook 700Watt + DJ (max 5u)= 450+btw

2 technics + denon + rodec + 2x 1800Watt geluid + 12 p-64 + strobo 1500Watt + 4 scans met sturing + 400Watt UV + lichtbrug + rook 2000Watt + DJ (max 5u)= 600+btw

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> hier enkele van mijn richtprijzen voor kleine fuiven:
> 2 technics + denon + rodec + 2x 400Watt geluid + 4 p-56 + DJ (max 5u)= 350+btw
> 
> 2 technics + denon + rodec + 2x 1000Watt geluid + 8 p-64 + strobo 750Watt + rook 700Watt + DJ (max 5u)= 450+btw
> 
> 2 technics + denon + rodec + 2x 1800Watt geluid + 12 p-64 + strobo 1500Watt + 4 scans met sturing + 400Watt UV + lichtbrug + rook 2000Watt + DJ (max 5u)= 600+btw



Uit wat bestaat het geluid ? merk, versterkers enz...
sis

----------


## ADT

Ik vindt dat de meesten hier een te lage prijs vragen. Je moet rekenen dat je voor een avondje draaien toch wel snel 12u (inladen, transport, opstellen, draaien, afbreken)onderweg kan zijn (soms zelfs langer). Als je dan prijzen van 150  gaat vragen, heb je toch wel 10  per uur verdient (omzet) [:0].Als je dan nog eventuele kosten voor reparaties en nieuwe materialen af en toe rekent dan doe je meer verlies als winst en ook al is het een hobby dan is het toch leuker om er toch zeker geen verlies mee te doen.

Wij zijn een beginnende drive-in in Belgenland (ongeveer 1 jaar bezig) en vragen voor volgende set (vanaf 150 pers.) 420  per 5 uur dj incl. en per overuur 40  per uur.

*geluid:*
2x bass beyma (2x500w/st)
2x top beyma (750w/st)
2x monitor mackie srm 350
denon d6000
rodec cx 1100
2x master da1800+crossover+equalizer

*licht*
2x2m truss
2x wind-up vmb
8xpar56
2x winner scans
lm400 jb-systems
strobo
4xlichteffect

*totaal incl dj: 420 */5u 
De kleinste set (tot 50 pers) kost 290  (zelfde voorwaarden) en een set tot 150 pers. 350 

Dit is een eerlijke prijs voor de kwaliteit en service die wij bieden en wij hebben zeker geen tekort aan werk.

----------


## arie

je kunt wel zeggen dat iemand een te lage prijs vraagt maar je moet ook kijken waarom iemand het doet, als ik dan bijfoorbeeld naar mij zelf kijk wij gaan voor die 400euro die jij voor een relatief klein setje vraagt bijvoorbeld al weg met

hoorngeladen das st 215 set met labgruppen fp 6400en 3400versterkers er achter in totaal 16 kw en een komplete licht show met onderander 8x balken par strobo's en dergelijke

ik doe dit puur voor een stukje ontspanning en voor de lol, ik hoef er dus geen ene rooie cent aan te verdienen puur omdat ik het leuk vind, ik pak geen feesten van collega's af en al helemaal niet van profesionele verhuurbedrijven, daar brand ik mijn vingers niet aan en wil ik mijn vingers ook niet aan branden.we hebben feesten gekregen omdat het allemaal nieuwe feesten zijn en onderandere van onze verreniging, ook doen we sinds kort de uitversterking van een amateur band, en als wij niet kunnen of ik heb gewoonweg geen zin stuur ik ze ook rustig door naar een collega bedrijf, ik weet toch dat ze weer terug komen omdat wij natuurlijk veel interresanter zijn kwa prijs, dit vind ik overgens wel terecht en zie ik niet als markt verzieken odat we vanaf dat ze begonnen zijn met muziek maken bij ons in de verhuur zitten dus zijn eingelijk gewoon onze klant.groeten Arjan

----------


## luc2366

@ sis:
heb je een overzichtje gestuurd per mail

@ ADT: klopt wat je schrijft. Qua prijszetting komen wij aardig overeen. Vind dit idd ook een faire prijs voor een degelijk setje en een goede dj-prestatie...

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> @ sis:
> heb je een overzichtje gestuurd per mail
> 
> @ ADT: klopt wat je schrijft. Qua prijszetting komen wij aardig overeen. Vind dit idd ook een faire prijs voor een degelijk setje en een goede dj-prestatie...



Ok bedankt
sis

----------


## tuurKE

De prijzen lopen hier idd erg uiteen. Ik denk dat wij voor de kleinere feesten en bruiloften toch redelijk goed zitten. Basisprijs voor 5u is 400 euro's vanaf dan komt er 35 euro per uur bij. Voor verplaatsingen van meer dan 30Km vragen we ook nog eens 1 euro per km (enkele). DJ's zijn voor feesten en bruiloften altijd alround dj's, kunnen alle stijlen feesten aan.

Setlijstje:
2x CDJ800 pioneer + rodec MX180 + SM58 + AKG WMS40 (uhf)
2x 800W DAS geluid + 2x crest cpx2600
2x 4-bar-PAR56/ 300W
eventueel nog 1 of 2 effecten (mushroom/derby/flower/...)

voor er vragen komen over welke DAS-set, is de vroege voorganger van de refence serie, kasten zijn al kleine 12 jaar oud, maar spelen nog altijd als nieuw!

greetz Tuur

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> Ik ben geen DJ maar muzikant, toch maar even plaatsen !!
> Vast tarief heb ik niet !
> vb wat ik vanavond meeneem voor een feest in een tent +/- 150 personen: 
> mengtafel Mackie CFX 12
> MD sony E-10
> 2 klavieren
> 4 x EAW subs en 4 EAW toppen 
> ...



Dan ben ik wel goedkoop als ik Tuurke zijn materiaal zie [V][V]
sis

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> Dan ben ik wel goedkoop als ik Tuurke zijn materiaal zie [V][V]
> sis



Mss wel, ofwel zijn wij duur!! :Big Grin:  Heb wel gezien dat er een foutje in mn posting staat, onze geluidsets zijn niet van DAP, maar van DAS audio, scheelt toch weer ff iets. 

Wat ik me wel een beetje afvraag is wat het materiaal te maken heeft met de prijs. het gaat in eerste instantie toch over de muziek/entertainment dat er gebracht wordt, of je daar nu staat met EAW of met JB-systems, je moet de mensen bezig houden. 

Voor live muziek is dit wel iets anders. daar moet je wel met het betere materiaal komen, alhoewel ik verschillende zangers/groepjes ken die op behringer spelen en daarom niet minder optredes hebben.
Maar om als live-muzikant beter over te komen heb je idd meer vermogen nodig.

Denk dat het ook een beetje met eigen ingesteldheid te maken heeft. Persoonlijk speel ik ook liever over een Martin Blackline systeem. Maar of ik daardoor meer contracten ga binnenhalen?? Ik denk het niet.
Ik heb nog nooit een reactie gehad van: " Ohh, jij speelt maar met DAS dan hoef je niet te komen". Meestal vragen ze gewoon wat we spelen en dikwijls horen we op voorhand al van: " Niet te hard he!!".

Greetz Tuur

----------


## Bastisito

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tuurKE_
> Wat ik me wel een beetje afvraag is wat het materiaal te maken heeft met de prijs. het gaat in eerste instantie toch over de muziek/entertainment dat er gebracht wordt, of je daar nu staat met EAW of met JB-systems, je moet de mensen bezig houden.



Als drive-in show heb je ook te maken met afschrijvingen. Je zal het toch met me eens zijn dat de afschrijvingen met EAW iets hoger uitvallen dan DAP bijv. Neemt niet weg dat EAW (waarschijnlijk) ook wel langer mee zal gaan. Toch ga ik geen 400 euro betalen voor een basisshowtje met alleen maar kijkshop apparatuur, hoe goed de presentatie ook is. 

Tuurlijk ben ik het met je eens dat de presentatie het belangrijkste is, maar de gebruike apparatuur moet daarbij wel een beetje in verhouding zijn.

----------


## sis

Vorig jaar was ik op een bruiloft in Belgie ( Knokke ) 
Daar was een DJ bezig , op en top in orde, belichting, presentatie enz...
Ik was vooral verrast door zijn geluidssysteem , eigenlijk had ik dit nog nooit eerder gezien voor een DJ , nl 2 x Meyersound MTS4-A   :Big Grin:  op een bruiloft !!!

http://www.meyersound.com/products/c...s-4a/index.htm

sis

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Bastisito_
> 
> Toch ga ik geen 400 euro betalen voor een basisshowtje met alleen maar kijkshop apparatuur, hoe goed de presentatie ook is. 
> 
> Tuurlijk ben ik het met je eens dat de presentatie het belangrijkste is, maar de gebruike apparatuur moet daarbij wel een beetje in verhouding zijn.



vind zelf toch dat we niet echt met kijkshop apparatuur op de baan zijn. :Frown:  :Frown:  Correct me if I'm wrong.

en heb intussen mn posting aangepast, want er is verschil tss DAP zoals er eerst stond en DAS.

Wil er ook nog ff bijzeggen dat al onze CD's uit de winkel komen, en niet illegaal van het net geplukt!!!!! Daar kruipen ook behoorlijk wat euro's in!!!!! Want als ik mn CD's ook van het net haal, had ik allang een Martin of EAW setje geluid!! Maar zolang ik tevreden ben van die DAS setjes blijven die meegaam. 

Tuurke

----------


## Bastisito

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tuurKE_
> vind zelf toch dat we niet echt met kijkshop apparatuur op de baan zijn. Correct me if I'm wrong.



Heb het in die post totaal niet over jou of jouw show  :Wink: 
Was meer algemeen bedoeld. Teruglezend begrijp ik dat ik het wat ongelukkig heb neergezet en het makkelijk verkeerd op te vatten is.

PS: ik ken DAS, leuke kasten!

----------


## arie

wat voorn Das set heb je dan?Want ik durf men dassen st 215 zat naast een gemiddelde eaw set te zetten, natuurlijk klinkt eaw gemiddeld beter maar voor een gemiddelde coverband en of drive in show voldoet DAS 110%, helemaal nu er bij ons ook nog labgruppens fp6400 achter hangen.En dus zou je als je professioneel bent hier ook  best een prijsje voor mogen vragen, nu ben ik amateur met een uit de handgelopen hobbie, dus vraag niet zo veel.groeten arjan

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door arie_
> 
> wat voorn Das set heb je dan?Want ik durf men dassen st 215 zat naast een gemiddelde eaw set te zetten, natuurlijk klinkt eaw gemiddeld beter maar voor een gemiddelde coverband en of drive in show voldoet DAS 110%, helemaal nu er bij ons ook nog labgruppens fp6400 achter hangen.En dus zou je als je professioneel bent hier ook  best een prijsje voor mogen vragen, nu ben ik amateur met een uit de handgelopen hobbie, dus vraag niet zo veel.groeten arjan



Het juiste type weet ik echt niet meer,ik heb zo ooit 2dehands gekocht. Kasten zijn al verschillende keren opgelapt en voorzien van speakon's. kenplaatjes zij weg, kan eventueel eens opzoeken welke spaekers erin zitten. Het is een 15" frontgeladen subje en een 10" + 1.5" topje. Volgens een collega van me zou het gaan om een voorloper van de reference serie. Ze spelen begoorlijk goed, ook op laag volume en zolang ze dat blijven doen gaan ze der nog niet uit.

Greetz Tuur

----------


## BAJ productions

trouwens hier nog een markt verzieker. die weet dat die het verkeerd doet maar zen collega nie. 

hij verhuurd ons soms voor 100 euri. (en dan klage dat ik zelf me uur loon nie onder de honderd wil. dus al het geld op eis.

set is trouwens:

dubbele 15" merk on bekend bij mij geloofd kilomax pro 15 (eminence)
enkele 15" merk ev
top enkele 15" 1 " 

2 maal mosfet 500
1 maal samson geen idee welk type
1 maal cross over 

1 maal mengpaneel 7 kanaals DX 1000
2 maal cd-speler 
mp3 comp

8 par 64 1000 watt dimmer en meuk der bij.
1 moonflower 400 watt

2 statieven + 6 meter truss prolyte 

nog meer zooi maar denk dat dit al erg genoeg is!

----------


## Snuffel

Mensen, Om deze topic weer even op te warmen. Ik ken een bedrijf die in mijn ogen een marktverzieker is. Ik help hem ook wel  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  maar omdat ik voor mezelf begin denk ik dat ik hem wel wat kan helpen en de rest van de markt ook. Ik ga hem verhuren. Gooi de prijs omhoog naar marktwaarde. Veel werk heeft ie niet gem 1 disco per maand  :Smile: 

Stel de beste man zou dit allemaal meenemen. Wat zou hij kunnen vragen ?

[CENTER][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][LEFT]*[FONT=Verdana]Luidsprekers:[/FONT]*[/FONT][/CENTER][/LEFT]
[CENTER][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][LEFT]*[FONT=Verdana]Tops (500 watt en 800 watt)[/FONT]*[/FONT][/CENTER][/LEFT]
[CENTER][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][LEFT]*[FONT=Verdana]Bassboxen 500 watt ( glijbaan model 4530)[/FONT]*[/FONT][/CENTER][/LEFT]
[CENTER][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][LEFT][FONT=Verdana]Bassboxen 200 watt ( w-bin)    RCF                     Bassbox 400 watt (dubbele w-bin) RCF[/FONT][/FONT][/CENTER][/LEFT]
[CENTER][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][LEFT][FONT=Verdana]Subwoofer,s 800 watt (G-sub) RCF[/FONT][/FONT][/CENTER][/LEFT]
[CENTER][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][LEFT][FONT=Verdana][/FONT] [/FONT][/CENTER][/LEFT]
[CENTER][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][LEFT][FONT=Verdana]Versterkers:[/FONT][/FONT][/CENTER][/LEFT]
[CENTER][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][LEFT][FONT=Verdana]2 x 200 watt, 2 x 500 watt, 2 x 750 watt, 2 x 1000 watt.[/FONT][/FONT][/CENTER][/LEFT]
[CENTER][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][LEFT] [/FONT][/CENTER][/LEFT]
[CENTER][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][LEFT]*[FONT=Verdana]CitroniC MPDC-S6 Ultima (cd/mp3 player with PPS effects)![/FONT]*[/FONT][/CENTER][/LEFT]
[CENTER][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][LEFT]*[FONT=Verdana], 4 kanaals - 10 input mixer with DSP effects![/FONT]*[/FONT][/CENTER][/LEFT]
[CENTER][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][LEFT]*[FONT=Verdana]Clubmixer 6 kanaals!               ETP 6 kanaals + echo![/FONT]*[/FONT][/CENTER][/LEFT]
[CENTER][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][LEFT]*[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]* [/FONT][/CENTER][/LEFT]
[CENTER][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][LEFT]*[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]* [/FONT][/CENTER][/LEFT]
[CENTER][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][LEFT]*[FONT=Verdana][/FONT]* [/FONT][/CENTER][/LEFT]
*Effect type                             DMX             Lamp power                   Diversen
Derby                                           nee                  2x400 watt
Colormoon                                   nee                  300 watt                           muziekgestuurd
Small Mushroom                           nee                2x 300 watt
Magic beam                                  nee                250 watt            
Doubleballs                                  nee                300 watt
Rockballs                                      nee                300 watt
Tornadoscanners                          ja                   250 watt                      Multi gobo + 7 kleuren, stroboscoopeffect etc.
Movinghead                                  ja                    250 watt                      6 channels, 7 kleuren, stroboscoopeffect etc.
Multi -barrel /disch                        ja                    150 watt                      lichteffect met div. gobo's kleuren etc.
Chameleons                                 ja                    250 watt                       7 kleuren, stroboscoopeffect 
Futurelight TC 150                         ja                    250 watt                       diverse gobo's en kleuren + snelheid etc.
Blacklight kanon                           nee                  400 watt
Stroboscoop                                 nee                  300 watt                       super party strobe.



Stroboscoop                    ja                     750 watt
Stroboscoop VDP1500St    ja               1500 watt      with blinder-effect


Licht is allemaal showtec

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]2 x 4 par 56 spots, 4 x 4 par 56 spots, incl. kleurfilters, regeltafel.kleur filters, dimmertafel.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]2 x 4 par 64 spots, 4 x 4 par 64 spots, 6 x 4 par 64 spots, incl. kleurfilters.[/FONT]

Dimmerpack voor par 64 spots, 380 volt aansluiting.
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Showtec scenesetter 24 channel (dimmer voor par 64 spots)[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]24 channel DMX lichttafel ( >is geprogrammeerd< voor aansturen van chamelons, stroboscopen, rookmachine etc.)[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]DMX controller (192 channel prog.), regeltafel voor scanners ( 1 is voorzien van joystick)![/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]DMX controller (192 channel prog.), regeltafel voor movingheads.[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Let wel ik kan er niets aan doen dat hij dit allemaal heeft. Ik hoef dus ook geen commentaar over de merken. ( weet zelf beter) Maar als ik hem in de markt kan zetten tegen de juiste prijs dan wordt het voor de handel beter en ik kan er als zelfstandige wat aan over houden.[/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Hoe zien jullie dat ?[/FONT]
*

----------


## Watt Xtra

alleen met deze persoon willen werken indien hij of zij beschikt over een inschrijving bij de KvK, en in het bezit is van een degelijke verzekering!

men is bezig met stromen en spanningen welke levensgevaarlijk kunnen wezen. Heb je dit niet en mocht er dan eens iets gebeuren!! lang leve de verzorgingsstaat... maar waarom moeten wij dat altijd betalen?

----------


## Snuffel

> alleen met deze persoon willen werken indien hij of zij beschikt over een inschrijving bij de KvK, en in het bezit is van een degelijke verzekering!
> 
> men is bezig met stromen en spanningen welke levensgevaarlijk kunnen wezen. Heb je dit niet en mocht er dan eens iets gebeuren!! lang leve de verzorgingsstaat... maar waarom moeten wij dat altijd betalen?



 
Dat heeft ie allemaal. Anders begon ik er niet eens aan.

----------


## djjaimy

dit is onze drive in show wij vragen 40 euro per uur.
Nu ik dit zo zie zijn wij denk ik beeeetje heeeel goedkoop  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:   :Confused: ofniet? :Confused:  we hebben ook nou ook weer niet beste kwaliteit. :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :Embarrassment: 
geluid.

2X DAP RW-15MKII
 2X DAP RW-18BMKII
 2X speaker statief
 2X http://www.usblaster.com/Products/DJ%20%E2%81%84%20Pro%20Audio/CD%20players/USB%207327
 1X Behringer Tweakalizer dfx69, dj effects processor

1X DATEQ Audio Technologies
Eventueel wordt er een ipod op de mixtafel aan gesloten.

Licht:
2X Showtec Ravedancer
2X http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=AD345003
1X KoolSound performer -laser
1X HQ power lichteffect
1X HQ power dimmer voor lichttorens
2X Showtec Metalen Statief, zwart, 2.2 meter
1X Eurolite duoscan

----------


## SPS

Grappig dat iedereen de prijs/tarief alleen koppelt aan de zooi die ze meenemen, en niemand het heeft over de kwaliteit van het feest dat de DJ ervan/ermee maakt!
Volgens mij is dat de echte marktwaarde.
Hoe GOED is de DJ, en daarmee: hoe tevreden zijn de klanten!

Paul

----------


## lightzone

@ jaimy: of watvoor feesten draai je nu gemiddeld ?

----------


## vasco

> 1X DATEQ Audio Technologies
> Eventueel wordt er een ipod op de mixtafel aan gesloten.
> 
> Licht:
> 2X Showtec Ravedancer
> 2X http://www.verkoop.licht-geluid.nl/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=AD345003
> 1X KoolSound performer -laser
> 1X HQ power lichteffect...



Wat is de meerwaarde van de rode kleur in jou post of wil je hiermee aangeven dat dit binnenkort allemaal weg gaat en nieuwe dingen voor komen  :Confused:

----------


## djjaimy

Paar verbeteringen, we vragen geen 40 per uur maar per avond. en dat rood is niks ik heb het gewoon je kopieert van onze website (disco-capital.tk) en daar heb ik het rood gemaakt. en uhmm lightzone we zijn pas net begonnen... we worden denk ik aleen gevraagt op fuifen enzo van gr8. en wat vollwassenen uit mijn familie. ook hebben we nieuw aleen topjes voor omroep ofzo.

----------


## Stoney3K

Goed, laat ik dan ook maar even moeilijk doen voordat ik dalijk advertenties met vraagprijzen van 50 euro per avond ga plaatsen:

Stel ik heb een basisset met een DJ-setje, 2x fullrange kasten (300W RMS) op statief en 2 x T4 PAR56 met dimmer en controller, wat zou iedereen daar voor vragen? Niet de set die ik ooit op een foto neergezet heb uiteraard, dan heb ik het wel over iets beter materiaal (mn geluid).

Ik heb al prijzen van 200 à 300 euro per avond horen vallen hier en daar. Reken dat je van 22 tot 2 uur bezig bent (4 uur dus) en we zijn met 2 man, dan zit je op 37,50 kaal de man aan uurtarief (met 300 per avond). Maar dat is natuurlijk nog eens ex transport, stroom, BTW, en al het andere wat er bij komt kijken.

Eerste wat er bij ons in ieder geval in komt is een fatsoenlijke flightcase voor de DJ-set  (ProDJUser CDJ-10) en een 19"/6HE rackje voor de versterker(s). Dan zijn we in ieder geval van die rommel af, straks misschien nog kijken voor een steptruss voor achter, waar dus alleen maar (voor decoratie) een backdrop aan komt te hangen. Scanners en al het andere fancy speelgoed zijn van latere zorg.

Overigens snap ik maar al te goed dat beginners niet graag honderden euro's per avond willen vragen, omdat ze misschien het idee hebben dat de klant ze dat niet waard vindt. Als je nog nooit een set weggezet hebt en ineens een faktuur van 300 euro uit gaat schrijven is het wel even slikken. Maar vergis je niet: In de entertainment-wereld zijn dit soort bedragen grandioos kleingeld.

Ik geef alle beginners hier meer de tip om de klant wel waar voor zijn/haar geld te geven en een goeie basisset neer te zetten. Kwaliteit over kwantiteit: Liever een goeie set met 2xT4 en een geluidsset waar je nog een aantal jaren mee vooruit kan, dan een enorme hoop Kijkshop-lichteffecten. Uitbouwen kun je later nog altijd en de eerste aantal optredens heb je toch nodig om je opstartkosten eruit te krijgen.

Als je 50 euro per avond gaat vragen dan heeft een klant al gauw het idee "dit kan niet, dit is te mooi om nog waar te zijn". Je kan dan nog altijd een behoorlijk lompe set hebben staan, je geeft dan ook een beetje het bericht af dat je jezelf die 300 euro per avond niet waard vindt.

----------


## sntho0

> Grappig dat iedereen de prijs/tarief alleen koppelt aan de zooi die ze meenemen, en niemand het heeft over de kwaliteit van het feest dat de DJ ervan/ermee maakt!
> Volgens mij is dat de echte marktwaarde.
> Hoe GOED is de DJ, en daarmee: hoe tevreden zijn de klanten!
> 
> Paul



Helemaal met je eens Paul.
Ik zie soms verschrikkelijk goede installaties maar met verschrikkelijk slechte DJ's.  Nou, daar heb je dus niks aan!
Liever een super DJ met een iets mindere installatie.

----------


## AJB

Het probleem mannen, is dat er geen onderscheid gemaakt wordt tussen hobby-isten en professionals. Als producent voor premiere-feestjes regelmatig e.e.a. geboekt dus even een voorbeeld:

- Professionele DJ (per avond) 250,-
- Goeie enteratainer/presentator 250,-
- Geluidsset 200,-
- DJ Booth met apparatuur 200,-
- Lichtset basis 200,-
- Effecten/rook etc. 200,-
- Transport 50,-

Totaal:1250,-

Dat is een zeeeer redelijke prijs voor een professionele drive-in show. Maaarrr dan heb je dus goeie spullen, professionals aan het werk, en een verzekerd geheel.

Alle andere prijzen zijn in principe irrelevant omdat ik een 16 jarig mannetje met DAP-boxen nou niet bepaald een concurrentieslag zie voeren met de grote drive-in bedrijven...

----------


## Stoney3K

> Het probleem mannen, is dat er geen onderscheid gemaakt wordt tussen hobby-isten en professionals. Als producent voor premiere-feestjes regelmatig e.e.a. geboekt dus even een voorbeeld:
> 
> - Professionele DJ (per avond) 250,-
> - Goeie enteratainer/presentator 250,-
> - Geluidsset 200,-
> - DJ Booth met apparatuur 200,-
> - Lichtset basis 200,-
> - Effecten/rook etc. 200,-
> - Transport 50,-
> ...



Hou ook even rekening met een ander doelpubliek. Een bruiloft of familiefuifje van hooguit 150 man kun je ook met een goedkoop DAP setje van geluid voorzien (mijn voorkeur gaat dan naar een HK setje uit, maar goed.) en voor veel bruidspaartjes is 1250 euro alleen voor de disco toch een beetje aan de gortige kant denk ik. Als je het over een wat meer high-profile evenement hebt, waar bv. ook media aanwezig is, dan worden er ook andere eisen aan je product gesteld (en daar worden dan ook met goede reden de pro's voor ingezet.)

De meesten van ons willen niet eens de concurrentie aan gaan met de 'grote jongens' maar met onze eigen drive-ins ervaring opdoen in alles wat erbij komt kijken. Een grote speler inhuren voor een schoolfeestje is als een kanon op een mug schieten --- kleinere publieken en feestjes in de privé sfeer zijn dan ook vaak het #1 doelpubliek voor starters, terwijl de grotere, meer openbare evenementen meer de doelmarkt voor de grotere drive-in spelers zijn.

Hou er ook rekening mee dat je als starter ook vaak met particulieren en non-profit organisaties te maken hebt (in tegenstelling tot bv. bedrijfsfeestjes) en die hebben meestal al een aardig beperkt budget. Als je dan met prijzen in de 4 cijfers aan gaat komen dan leggen ze gelijk de hoorn neer. Je hebt het hier over een compleet ander marktsegment, dus voorlopig zitten starters de grote bedrijven niet noodzakelijk in de weg.

----------


## Watt Xtra

en zo kan het ook nog anders...

mensen die wel professioneel spul hebben maar tegen kleuterprijzen deze sets aanbieden.
Dit zijn de hobbyisten die op een gegeven moment toch doorbreken en wel verder gaan of op een moment alles aan de wilgen hangen en stoppen.
Vaak gaat dit met gevaarlijke situaties samen, truss overbelast, dingen ophangen wat niet kan enz.

Verder idd de jongens die er hobby aan hebben om zelf apparatuur te kopen en het leuk vinden om te draaien. elke euro gaat in nieuwe apparatuur.

klein budget
Scholen vallen hiervoor. Gaat tegenwoordig alleen maar om de prijs. Ik ben daarom ook praktisch gestopt met het drive-in werk. Vele scholen letten op de centen. Betalen niet veel meer dan 250-350 euro voor een discoshow. En het maakt hen geen donder uit wat er staat, zolang er geen rotzooi wordt getrapt en de kids worden vermaakt.

Verzekering en veilige apparatuur? kijkt geen enkele school naar. Ik heb er vele gezien die onze shows hebben vervangen en rustig aankomen met een stel bouwmarkt statieven, speakertjes en gammele bekabeling!!

ieder zn ding.. Ik wacht heel stiekum op een "groot ongeluk" zodat de instanties hun ogen eens opendoen. Ik wens niemand zn ongeluk toe maar soms moet het er eerst van komen voordat men wakker wordt.

Voorbeeld oud en nieuw een aantal jaren terug... maar dat is iedereen geloof ik alweer vergeten.

----------


## Stoney3K

En dat is ook de reden waarom ik nu de instelling heb: Als ik het doe, zorg ik dat het goed gebeurt en niet improvisatie. ShowTec trussjes zijn misschien leuk voor decoratie maar niet om in te riggen. Als ik mijn licht in de toekomst in een truss wil hangen wordt het gelijk 2xVMB+Prolyte.

Voor mij geldt 'safety first', daarna komt de kwaliteit van de show zelf pas. Geen geld voor truss? Zet dan een paar stevige T4's neer.

Wat je van scholen en jongerenfeesten zegt is trouwens ook weer zo: Daar vind je vaak het hoogste 'prutsgehalte' omdat het daar weinig tot niks mag kosten. Leuk om een tijdje te doen als het centen in het laatje brengt, maar daar huren ze vaak ook nog eens mensen van 'hun' school voor in omdat ze die kennen.

Een geluidsset met 2xT4 is niet veel meer dan 350 euro waard in de verhuur. Losse verhuur via J&H webshop: (Audiomeubel compact + Set 350 Fullrange + Lichtset 1) = 130 euro (ex transport etc.), dus als je daar alle opbouw + mankracht bij telt denk ik dat 300 à 350 euro per avond daar wel een goeie richtprijs voor is. Willen we meer, dan is het natuurlijk maar al te makkelijk om spul bij te huren.

----------


## dj bobo

Toch is het niet helemaal waar dat scholen geen geld hebben... Onze school geeft regelmatig flinke bedragen uit aan zowel schoolfeesten als toneelavonden. Omdat alles ook daadwerkelijk proffesioneel wordt uitgevoert door deze bedrijven wil men niet anders meer. 

Er zijn veel meer dingen van belang dan geld alleen... dat moge duidelijk zijn.

----------


## furey1

hee,
ik heb zelf dit set..
1x Behringer VJX 700
1x Numark mp302
2x Behringer eurolive B212a
1x Proel Subwoofer 250 watt
1x technics koptelefoon
2x Showtec Clubscan
1x American DJ Mega Flash DMX
1x Showtec Showgun G 30

wat zou ik hier voor kunnen vragen voor een avond ?
ik heb wel ervaring 

 :Smile:

----------


## moderator

Wanneer je ervaring hebt, het onderwerp hebt doorgelezen dan kan je je eigen conclusie trekken denk ik zo...

----------


## renevanh

Voor een drive-in/DJ boeit het echt niet wat je hebt.
Ok, een DAP setje is wat goedkoper dan (laten we eens gek doen) een Synco STS setje, maar wat betekend dat?
Een goede coureur in een slechte auto bakt er meer van dan een slechte coureur in een superwagen.

Kun jij voor een zaal draaien die op het ene moment nog volstaat met jeugd (< 25 jaar) en opeens collectief veranderd in een zaal met 30-ers zonder dat de dansvloer leeg komt te staan... dan heb je al zo'n 5 jaar ervaring en ben je goed bezig. Logischerwijs vraag je dan wat meer dan de DJ die enkel progressive house draait en bij elke beatmix de mist in gaat...

----------


## furey1

hallo,
ik heb een drive-in show en ben zo ongeveer een half jaar bezig maar ik zit nog steeds te denken of mijn prijs wel goed is voor wat ik *heb*
dit is mijn set:

*geluid*
1x Behringer VJX 700 
1x Numark mp302
2x Behringer eurolive B212a
1x Proel Subwoofer 250 watt
1x technics koptelefoon
2x Showtec Clubscan
1x American DJ Mega Flash DMX
1x Showtec Showgun G 30

----------


## jaksev

Ligt aan verschillende factoren,

je draait nog niet zo lang zie ik, je hebt nog niet zo gek veel ervaring, ik zelf draai nu al zo`n 5 jaar. Ik heb wel wat ervaring, ik weet hoe ik de tent op de kop kan zetten, ik weet wat de mensen willen, maar of ik nu ervaren ben dat weet ik nog zo net niet.

De spullen die je nu hebt zijn leuk om mee te beginnen, zo ben ik ook begonnen, toen ik zo`n spullen had vroeg ik 40 / 45 euro. Nu vraag ik voor een avondje draaien met alles er op en er aan, speakers, discomeubel, 8 parren. alles netjes in orde 175, best goedkoop dus. Maar dan heb ik wel een goede kwaliteit, HK-Audio, RCF, Dateq, DBX, Crest, QSC enz. enz.

Ik weet niet wat jij vraagt?

----------


## sis

Ik denk dat het materiaal dat je bezit niet bepalend is voor een vraagprijs, maar ik denk dat je meer moet kijken wat kan ik .

Ik ben muzikant maar wordt vaak ook gevraagt om te draaien .
Mijn prijs is nu : 380 euro voor 4 à 5 uur .
Wat heb ik mee :
Laptop toshiba 300 giga met ultramixer, externe toshiba HD 500 giga.
Numark D2 director met 3 x USB sticks 4 giga/ stick
Mengtafel Dynacord cms 1000 of een behringer XENYX 1222 FX.
2 x RCF ART 525 A toppen.
1 of 2 x RCF 4pro 8001 A, afhankelijk van de locatie.
Shure PGX en SLX SM 58 beta A draadloos
1 shure SM 58 beta A
4 x JB systems LED par 64 + sturing
1 x JB systems I-color4 + sturing 
Klaar.
sis

----------


## 4AC

Viel me al eens eerder op sis; waarom zet je op je site niet gewoon wat je gebruikt? Of is deze niet up-to-date?

Verder vooral een 'goed' setje, met apparatuur waarbij je goed kan zien dat er voor aanschaf over nagedacht is.
Maar verder ook erg simpel... :Big Grin:  (als je snapt wat ik bedoel)

----------


## sis

> Viel me al eens eerder op sis; waarom zet je op je site niet gewoon wat je gebruikt? Of is deze niet up-to-date?
> 
> Verder vooral een 'goed' setje, met apparatuur waarbij je goed kan zien dat er voor aanschaf over nagedacht is.
> Maar verder ook erg simpel... (als je snapt wat ik bedoel)



Ja de site, het intereseert me niet zo eigenlijk, maar er moet wel eens iets veranderen binnenkort.
Inderdaad voor de rest een simpel setje , weinig maar voldoende licht. Enfin, ben nog iedere week 3 x de baan op, waarom zou ik nog iets bijkopen , mijn klanten zijn tevreden dus .
sis

----------


## 4AC

Oké, je desinteresse is begrijpelijk...





> waarom zou ik nog iets bijkopen , mijn klanten zijn tevreden dus .
> sis



Dat is wel goed dom om te zeggen. Toelichting laat ik verder voor me, anders word het weer erg off-topic...

Teun

----------


## sis

Toelichting mag je mij altijd eens doormailen hoor, ben niet zo moeilijk :Wink: 
sis

----------


## EST drive in show zwolle

Voor 150,- incl
-Geluid
-Dj
-Presentator
-Lichtshow
-4 draai uren
-excl transport kosten.

en de meesten verklaren mij voor gek  :EEK!: 

Maar goed om dat ik deze hobby uit liefde doe heb ik er geen probleem mee. en als ik sommigen zie draaien voor 700 A 800 euro per avond zakt mij de broek af :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

ieder heeft zijn prijs. en wie er in trapt trapt er in.

wij zijn goedkoop en goed. dat zie je niet veel :Wink:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Voor 150,- incl
> -Geluid
> -Dj
> -Presentator
> -Lichtshow
> -4 draai uren
> -excl transport kosten.
> 
> en de meesten verklaren mij voor gek 
> ...



that's what i'm talking about :Wink:  Ik zit ook af en toe rond die prijs. Het ligt er dan ook maar aan wat voor feest het is en wat ze verwachten. En soms zeg je 250 is het voor somige mensen weer te duur. En zeg je dan weer tegen iemand anders je prijs. En dan lachen ze en vragen ze zich af of je wel kwaliteit levert tegen die prijs.

Daarom maak ik meestal een prijsje met de klant zelf. Het is puur hun eigen keuze wat ze willen.

----------


## sis

> als ik sommigen zie draaien voor 700 A 800 euro per avond zakt mij de broek af
> 
> ieder heeft zijn prijs. en wie er in trapt trapt er in.
> 
> wij zijn goedkoop en goed. dat zie je niet veel



En HIER zakt mijn broek vanaf : 

"" _De maanden Februari / Maart Zijn wij gratis te boeken._

_U leest het goed. GRATIS TE BOEKEN._
_Heeft u een feest? die in deze maanden gehouden word_ 
_dan is het geluk met u mee._

_Bevind het feest in zwolle. dan betaald u ook geen transportkosten._
_Hoe mooi wild u het nog hebben._ ""

Ik heb er bewust geen naam bij gezet, maar het lijkt mij vrij duidelijk . 
sis

----------


## dj-wojcik

> En HIER zakt mijn broek vanaf : 
> 
> "" _De maanden Februari / Maart Zijn wij gratis te boeken._
> 
> _U leest het goed. GRATIS TE BOEKEN._
> _Heeft u een feest? die in deze maanden gehouden word_ 
> _dan is het geluk met u mee._
> 
> _Bevind het feest in zwolle. dan betaald u ook geen transportkosten._
> ...



*MAAR DAT IS NU PAS STUNTEN*
Dit is puur om je zelf kenbaar te maken bij de mensen. En vuil stukje marketing. Nu weet ik niet over welk bedrijf het gaat. En wat ze afleveren van kwaliteit. Maar zo kun je wel weer wat feesten binnen slepen of niet soms?

----------


## moderator

Weggeven is altijd goeie PR, vraag is of je er klussen aan over houdt.
Een hobby mag geld kosten, wanneer het werk is moet het geld opleveren.

Mijn tweede zin wellicht een eye opener voor mensen die 800 euro voor een discootje te duur vinden.

Ik ken dj's die een 1e klas ticket hotelovernachting en dikke gage vangen voor hun set....moeten die hun marktwaarde aanpassen of laten varen en voor 150 euro onderweg gaan?

150 Euro....leuke fooi....

----------


## dj-wojcik

> ...150 Euro....leuke fooi....



kijk voor mij is het een hobby, ik hoef hier niet dik aan te verdienen. En ik denk dat er nog wel meer mensen zijn die zo denken. Als ze maar terug verdienen wat ze er in steken. En natuurlij is het leuk als je er wat extra's er voor terug krijgt. :Wink:

----------


## geenstijl21

> En HIER zakt mijn broek vanaf : 
> 
> "" _De maanden Februari / Maart Zijn wij gratis te boeken._
> 
> _U leest het goed. GRATIS TE BOEKEN._
> _Heeft u een feest? die in deze maanden gehouden word_ 
> _dan is het geluk met u mee._
> 
> _Bevind het feest in zwolle. dan betaald u ook geen transportkosten._
> ...



Het is inmiddels veranderd in:

*Wij zijn de goedkoopste van zwolle en overijssel. 
iedereen kan ons boeken van jong tot oud.
*Ben jij 15 jaar dan vragen wij wel toestemming van je ouders !!!!!

Ben toch benieuwd hoe ze de goedkoopste van overijssel zijn....duurt best lang zo'n onderzoek.....

Het bedrijf begint met een E en eindigt op ST rararara

----------


## moderator

> kijk voor mij is het een hobby, ik hoef hier niet dik aan te verdienen. En ik denk dat er nog wel meer mensen zijn die zo denken. Als ze maar terug verdienen wat ze er in steken. En natuurlij is het leuk als je er wat extra's er voor terug krijgt.



Wil je mij uitleggen dan wat " dik verdienen" is?
modaal inkomen? 2x modaal inkomen? 4x modaal inkomen?

Een doorsnee freelance geluidstechnicus met enige werkervaring en expertise heeft een dagprijs van 250 Euro excl. BTW, onkosten.
Hebben we het helemaal nog niet over de top...
Laatste wat ik wil is de vraagprijs van wie dan ook te betwijfelen, moet een ieder helemaal voor zich weten.

Wel lijkt het me zinvol om aan te geven wat gangbare prijzen zijn.
Maar graag je reactie op m'n vraag!
Ben benieuwd naar het antwoord

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Het is inmiddels veranderd in:
> 
> *Wij zijn de goedkoopste van zwolle en overijssel.* 
> *iedereen kan ons boeken van jong tot oud.*
> Ben jij 15 jaar dan vragen wij wel toestemming van je ouders !!!!!
> 
> Ben toch benieuwd hoe ze de goedkoopste van overijssel zijn....duurt best lang zo'n onderzoek.....
> 
> Het bedrijf begint met een E en eindigt op ST rararara



slimme zet, en niet echt te controleren. Maar zo doen zoveel bedrijfen het.

Een voorbeeld:
Welkom bij autolease.nl. Gegarandeerd de laagste leaseprijs.
hier kun je auto's lease. Lijkt me duidelijk
Als slogan hebben ze: "gegarandeerd de laagste"

niet controleerbaar. En misschien niet rechtvaardig als ze dit misschien zeggen. Maar toch doen ze het.

En zo zijn er zoveel bedrijven die dat doen. Je hoeft maar 10 minute je TV aan te zetten en je krijgt al zoiets naar je hoofd gesmeten.

Valt helaas niks aan te doen....Wel kun je met het spelletje mee spelen. Maar of je hier veel meer klanten mee vangt is nog maar de vraag :Wink:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Wil je mij uitleggen dan wat " dik verdienen" is?
> modaal inkomen? 2x modaal inkomen? 4x modaal inkomen?



ik zou be*** niet weten wat ik hier voor antwoord op moet geven. Ik zou echt niet weten hoeveel je zou moeten verdienen. Ik wil alleen maar zeggen dat ik niet een volledig bedrijf wil starten waarmee ik geld mee verdien wat dan zogenaamd meer zou moeten zijn dan mijn afbetalingen van apparatuur, onkosten, en transport. snapje.

ik zeg alleen dat het een *HOBBY* is. verder niks. En daarom vraag ik me ook geen 400 euro per avond. Als ik het ook net zo goed voor 200 kan doen

----------


## moderator

Dat er mensen zijn die voor hun lol, lees: hobby een avondje muziek verzorgen dat snap ik net zo goed als jij.
Wat ik niet "snap" is dat jij niet"snapt" dat wanneer je niet hobbymatig maar professioneel bezig bent met dit vak dat je dan een andere prijs vraagt.

Prijzen die ik voorbij zie komen voor een professionele dj ( meerderjarig, draait legale muziek, verzorgd voorkomen, wordt niet door z'n moeder met de personenauto naar de klus gebracht en gehaald, draait wat de opdracht is) met spulletjes lopen zeer uiteen. Simpe setje voor 350 euro, dikke show voor paar duizend euro.

Er is meer dan alleen een hobby, iedere opdrachtgever ontmoet zijn uitvoerder....

----------


## EST drive in show zwolle

Dit hebben wij puur gedaan om het jaar weer eens lekker te beginnen.

Heel veel mensen hebben dure maanden gehad kerst Oud en nieuw ect. 

en dan heb je ook nog eens een feest in het nieuwe jaar. kost allemaal teveel. Dus wij vonden dit een goede stunt. om het 2 maanden te doen.

Bij veel telefoontjes trekken de meeste mensen tog hun neus op als je een prijs van 150,- excl transport laat vallen.

En aangezien de hoeveelheid werk je hebt. daar word niet naar gekeken.
laatst een feest gehad waarvan wij +- 35x 3 trappen op en af moesten.
NEE dat word je zeker niet vrolijk van met 2 personnen  :Big Grin:  maar goed tog gedaan.

Al met al is dit een reclame stunt. puur om te kijken als de mensen ook een gratis drive in willen hebben.
tot nader inzien hebben wij nog geen boekingen die in deze maanden vallen. de rest van de boekingen vallen er allemaal buiten.

En tog zijn er veel verschil van mensen. na een feest geven ze je nog 150 fooi of ze houden zich aan de afspraken. maar goed dat bepaald ieder voor zich zelf.

dus zie het niet als een steek onder de riem. dit is puur een actie die 1 malig is.

even om bij te tippen. buiten zwolle is de transportkosten niet gratis :Big Grin: 

groeten kor

----------


## sis

> Dus wij vonden dit een goede stunt. om het 2 maanden te doen.
> 
> Bij veel telefoontjes trekken de meeste mensen tog hun neus op als je een prijs van 150,- excl transport laat vallen.
> 
> groeten kor



Ja , wat wil je , ik zou ook mijn neus optrekken, eerst 3 maanden gratis draaien ( jan. febr en maart ) en dan vanaf april voor 150 euro gaan draaien  :Big Grin:  .
Dat is zowat de slechste reclamestunt die je kan bedenken. want de mensen gaan dit niet echt serieus nemen en gaan dan denken dat je een beginner bent,  ZONDER optredens en ZONDER ervaring  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .
Eigenlijk heeft zo'n stunt het omgekeerde effect .
Ik zal je een tip geven voor Uw volgende stunt bvb :

Wegens een drukke agenda in de maanden : jan, febr en maart zijn er nog enkele datums vrij .
Als U ons wil hebben om Uw feest muzikaal op te luisteren,  gelieve ons zo vlug mogelijk te contacteren enz ...  :Big Grin: 

Heb ik ook eens gedaan, maar dan wel met een andere omschrijving ( ik ga mijn stunts hier niet verklappen natuurlijk ) .

En bij mij heeft het gewerkt  :Big Grin:  

De maanden, jan, febr en maart zijn bij mij druk . 
Ondankt de crisis blijven de mensen: eten, zuipen en feesten.

sis

----------


## EST drive in show zwolle

in jou verhaal zit wel wat in sis.

met deze stunt zijn wij half januari gestart.
maar goed je bent nooit te oud om te leren :Big Grin: 

ik had zo iets. JA dat zal het zijn. een gratis feest gaat niemand uit de weg :Big Grin:  

maar ja tog een bedankje jou kant op sis :Wink:

----------


## sis

Ik zou dit, er zo vlug mogelijk afgooien: ( _Wij beloven u een top feest naar uw wens.
Mochten wij niet doen wat de afspraken zijn. dan hebben wij een geld terug garantie.
Is het feest ook niet naar wens? ook daar voor is een geld terug garantie_.)

Stel , ik ben een klant en heb door jullie bijdrage een erg leuke feest gehad.
Toch zeg ik achteraf tegen jullie , ik was niet tevreden. wat doe je dan ?
Want IEDEREEN kan zeggen dat het niet naar hun wensen was.
Daar sta je dan, geld terug of niks ontvangen, hier gaat er natuurlijk een discussie ontstaan !!!
Denk er eens over na, het is niet slecht bedoeld maar gewoon als tip.
sis

----------


## geenstijl21

> Ik zou dit, er zo vlug mogelijk afgooien: ( _Wij beloven u een top feest naar uw wens._
> _Mochten wij niet doen wat de afspraken zijn. dan hebben wij een geld terug garantie._
> _Is het feest ook niet naar wens? ook daar voor is een geld terug garantie_.)
> 
> Stel , ik ben een klant en heb door jullie bijdrage een erg leuke feest gehad.
> Toch zeg ik achteraf tegen jullie , ik was niet tevreden. wat doe je dan ?
> Want IEDEREEN kan zeggen dat het niet naar hun wensen was.
> Daar sta je dan, geld terug of niks ontvangen, hier gaat er natuurlijk een discussie ontstaan !!!
> Denk er eens over na, het is niet slecht bedoeld maar gewoon als tip.
> sis



Haal je ook gelijk alle spelfouten voor ze uit de site :EEK!:  ( ik doe de eerste "_Hoe mooi wild u het nog hebben_." )

Eigenlijk moet je EST eens een factuur sturen voor al deze adviezen :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

Ik heb met opzet besloten om dit soort 'gratis' advertentie-klusjes niet te doen. Binnen mijn netwerk met vrienden, prima, dan is het goeie reclame of een beetje 'sponsoren', maar ik ga er niet mee adverteren.

Als je je met 'gratis' of extreem lage prijzen aanbiedt dan laat je gelijk zien dat je een beginner bent en wanhopig bent om je set ergens weggezet te krijgen. Het is niet erg om een beginner te zijn, ik beschouw mezelf net zo min nog als 'pro', maar dat ga ik niet als dusdanig aan mijn klanten vertellen en ik stel me professioneel op. Klant is nog altijd koning, maar als die voor een dubbeltje op de eerste rang wil zitten dan moet je niet altijd eraan toegeven. 150 euro voor een drive-in show is bar weinig (de meesten maken dit al per avond aan onkosten aan verbruiksmateriaal, transport, onderhoud enz.) en je loopt het risico dat klanten het te mooi om waar te zijn vinden.

Ik ben van mening: Geef mij maar een degelijke show met een DJ die alles netjes en veilig voor elkaar heeft, kabeltjes op zijn gemakje afgetaped en wat dan nog meer, en betaal er 300 euro voor, dan iemand die het goed bedoelt maar misschien toch iets te hard van stapel loopt voor minder geld.

Niet goed, geld terug moet je proberen te vermijden als je niet eenduidig kan zeggen wat 'niet goed' nu precies inhoudt. Als je gasten tevreden zijn maar je een pissige opdrachtgever hebt, dan kan die nog wel eens onterecht zijn geld terug gaan eisen.

Eigenlijk hoop ik dat er ergens in NL een boekingsbureau is dat ook beginnende drive-in shows een goeie kans geeft. Ik zie hier vaak prima kwalitieit sets staan, maar ik hoor ook dat vooral de beginners moeite hebben om hun eerste paar boekingen weg te krijgen. En de grote boekingsbureau's vereisen allemaal dat je op zijn minst een x aantal jaren ervaring hebt in het draaien van shows. Alle begin is nou eenmaal moeilijk, en de markt zit in dit segment wel redelijk vol.

----------


## sis

Ik weet niet hoe het in Nederland is, of in andere Belgische regio's, maar bij ons hier in de streek zijn er heel veel beginnende DJ's .
Probleem is, die komen niet of nauwelijks aan de bak , het is namelijk zo dat de klanten altijd terug vallen op de gevestigde DJ's die al jaren meedraaien . de prijzen varieren dan ook van 350 tot +/- 600 euro voor een avondje draaien .
Blijkbaar betalen de klanten graag die prijs omdat ze dan zekerheid hebben over de goede afloop van de avond.
Er is er zelfs eentje bij die met meyersound draaid .
sis

----------


## dj-wojcik

> ...Er is er zelfs eentje bij die met meyersound draaid...



Is dit zo speciaal dan? Ik ken zo twee drive-ins die hier mee draaien/hebben gedraait.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Blijkbaar betalen de klanten graag die prijs omdat ze dan zekerheid hebben over de goede afloop van de avond.
> Er is er zelfs eentje bij die met meyersound draaid .
> sis



Ik merk inderdaad een trend:

Óf je wordt te goedkoop bevonden omdat je een beginner bent (mijn streeftarief is 250-300 euro per avond) en te weinig gear of ervaring hebt, óf je wordt aan de kant gezet voor een stunter die het gratis doet omdat ie blijkbaar het vriendje van de familie is of voor een belachelijk lage prijs zijn set neerzet.

Don't get me wrong, ik heb niks tegen beginnende DJ's. Waar ik wel een beetje tegen ben is de lui die een set meesjouwen met DAP MC-serie boxen, een ShowTec deco-trussje met een kilo of 40 eraan en el-cheapo CD-spelers, om dat vervolgens voor een euro of 50-150 neer te zetten. Ik geef toe dat ik beginnend DJ ben, maar ik ga voor de kwaliteit in plaats van de kwantiteit -- alles in flightcases, kabels netjes weggewerkt en apparatuur zoveel mogelijk van A-merken. Zo garandeer je ook de veiligheid. 
Het probleem is dat je moeilijk tegen bovenstaande figuren op kunt concurreren, IMO is toch het beste wat je kan doen je als een fatsoenlijk bedrijf professioneel profileren en proberen om met de 'grote jongens' mee te komen.

----------


## seppe30

mag ik vragen wat je voor 250 tot 300 euro zo al voor neer zet en hoe lang speel je daar dan voor ?

----------


## berolios

De keren dat ik gedraaid heb in mijn leven zijn op 1 hand te tellen, maar toch wil ik een korte bijdrage leveren in deze discussie en hiermee richt ik me vooral op diegene die zich nog NIET mogen rekenen onder de ervaren en goed betaalde DJ's hier.

Probeer je eens te verplaatsen in je klant... WAT is het nu eigenlijk dat die boekt als hij een DJ wil? Is dat een sjieke installatie waar zo veel mogelijk geluid en licht vanaf komt? Is dat een muziek-computer, of juist platenspelers? Is dat iemand die plaatjes komt draaien?

Over het algemeen? Geen van dit alles... Mensen willen een leuke avond die dmw iemand die weet waar hij mee bezig is muzikaal (altijd subjectief natuurlijk  :Big Grin: ) wordt opgeluisterd. Het liefste willen ze dan iemand die zijn zaakjes goed voor elkaar heeft en een mooie lichtshow vinden sommige opdrachtgevers ook echt kicken... maar HOE dat allemaal tot stand komt (met welke apparatuur dus) zal 85% van de opdrachtgevers GEEN REET interesseren. 

Tuurlijk, het geluid moet mooi klinken en niet pijn gaan doen aan je oren... maar dat is (meestal) een voorwaarde van de klant... niet iets waarop hij een Drive-In in eerste instantie uit zal zoeken. Zelfde geldt voor de lichtshow... klanten die wel bekend zijn in het circuit weten wel wie er iets moois neerzet en wie niet... maar de exacte lijstjes van spullen die daartoe dienen zullen ze echt niet hoeven weten. Het is de kunst van de DJ om op basis van de behoeften van zijn (beoogde) klanten de materialen samen te stellen waarmee die wensen vervuld kunnen worden.

Dus voor diegenen die zich afvragen hoe ze hun prijs moeten bepalen:
[1] Kijk wat jouw kosten zijn om een avond te draaien (licht/ geluid/ transport/ eigen gage/ etc).
[2] Bepaal wat voor waarde jouw bijdrage aan een avond/ evenement vertegenwoordigd (= hoe goed ben je in wat je verkoopt? = muzikale ondersteuning van een feest/ evenement/ whatever). Oftewel: wat vinden ouw klanten jou waard ??

Dat tweede bepaalt eigenlijk de prijs die je kunt vragen. Dat is ook wat een aantal mensen hier ongeveer al een miljoen keer hebben geroepen, maar het blijft op de een of andere manier niet hangen bij de juiste mensen geloof ik.

Dan ga je bekijken of de prijs die je kunt krijgen meer is dan de kosten die je maakt. Zoja? Dan neem je de klus aan. Zonee? Dan blijf je lekker thuis. Misschien dat een klus een speciale promotionele waarde heeft (iedereen moet toch ergens beginnen... of... als je deze klus goed doet, heb je voor de rest van het jaar werk), dan kun je ook een keertje met minder genoegen nemen.

Gratis weggeven van shows werkt voor 99% averechts, neem dat maar van me aan. Toen ik als techneut mijn dagprijs 50 euro verhoogde, kwam er alleen maar meer werk binnen... terwijl je vanuit pure 'marktwerking' misschien het tegenovergestelde zou verwachten. 'Marktwerking' is dus zeker niet zo rechtoe-rechtaan als het lijkt... het is het 'imago' van een artiest/ entertainer in deze business die bepaald of hij geboekt wordt (en welke prijs hij kan vragen). Basis blijft dat je wel wat moet kunnen natuurlijk, maar jezelf een beetje slim verkopen kan je pas echt een interessante vergoeding opleveren.

Succes ermee.

0,02

----------


## Stoney3K

Prima verhandeling, zo denk ik er ook over, maar....

Je gaat er hier al vanuit dat je al klussen krijgt, en er dus klanten naar jou toestappen. Voor de meesten van ons beginners is het nog zo dat je naar je netwerk moet zoeken en moet blijven vragen of er niet ergens nog een feestje is waar je je set kwijt kan. De vraag is hoeveel je daarmee opschiet -- op een gegeven moment heeft iedereen zo'n houding van "komt hij weer met zijn geplug, die is toch wel wanhopig of niet?" en werk je jezelf als bedrijf het graf in.

Hoe hebben andere (al verder gevorderde) drive-in shows de aanloop naar de eerste paar klussen aangepakt? Niet iedereen is het type dat met de hele buurt aan gaat lopen pappen, is er een fatsoenlijke manier om je eerste boekingen binnen te slepen? Posters hangen en kaartjes plakken op het prikbord van de supermarkt vind ik ook namelijk wat overdreven en 'kijk mij nou'.

Uiteraard mag het voor zich spreken dat een representatieve website, visitekaartjes en eventueel T-shirts voor op klus al een hoop schelen voor een professionele uitstraling, maar die zien een klant veelal pas als de set al staat.

----------


## berolios

Nou, het is dus een grote fout om te denken dat het bij het bepalen van de prijs belangrijk is wie wie vraagt. Misschien in nuance wel, maar niet om de achterliggende gedachte die ik eerder schetste.

Acquisitie voeren is altijd lastig... zeker in een wereld waar het om imago en ons-kent-ons draait. Persoonlijk zou ik me richten op de DJ-skills an sich. Vanuit dat oogpunt kun je er bijvoorbeeld tussen proberen te komen als DJ bij een grote Drive-In show... of voor mijn part eerst als sleephaas. Ook kan een goede website en goede presentatie in bijv telefoongids/ gouden gids het verschil maken tussen gevraagd worden of niet... zeker in het begin.

Je moet je voorstellen dat een groot deel van de mensen dat een feestje organiseerd, dat nog (bijna) nooit eerder gedaan hebben. probeer te bedenken hoe die mensen te werk gaan (internet/ telefoonboek) en probeer daarop in te spelen.

Zorg wel dat je altijd (professionele) kaartjes bij je hebt, zodat je die weg kunt geven als de situatie daar naar is. 

Posters ophangen is niet professioneel en draagt de verkeerde boodschap uit.

Om het begin te overbruggen kun je waarschijnlij kbest met een lokale PA-boer de deal maken dat hij voor een schappelijk tarief de spullen levert die voor die show nodig zijn... zo ben je ook 100% flexibel naar je opdrachtgevers toe.

Wat ook een idee kan zijn (dit moet je wel liggen) om het begin van e carriere een kick-start te geven is gewoon ZELF een keer een feest organiseren in het lokale cultureel centrum of zo. Voorwaarde is hier wel dat je echt ook wat kan.

Zo heb ik vroeger zelf ooit een keer een festival georganiseerd (ik was toen 17 of zo) waar ik dan (uiteraard) zelf geluid deed. Door daar een goede sound neer te zetten heb ik wel een goede beurt gemaakt bij de (vele) aanwezige muzikanten, veel complementen gehad en veel kaartjes uitgedeeld. Daar is misschien niet direct veel werk uit gekomen, maar genoeg om de spiraal naar boven in te gaan. Later kom je die gasten weer ergens anders tegen en dan wisten ze vaak nog... hee... de vorige keer was het ook al goed voor elkaar... wil je niet ook eens voor ons werken?

Als je zo'n feest organiseerd, dan moet je er wel echt klaar voor zijn... website in orde, kaartjes bij je, advertenties in de gouden gids/ telefoongids. Prijs heb je al in gedachten (zet niet te hoog, maar zeker ook niet te laag in), bijvoorbeeld 150 euro + kosten apparatuur/ transport. etc etc... Als mensen je nalv het feest willen boeken, of meer willen weten, moeten ze al de indruk krijgen dat je bedrijf al als een tierelier loopt en dat ze wat missen als ze jou niet gaan boeken  :Big Grin: .

Dus... moraal van het verhaal: zorg dat je een goede DJ wordt en dast je goed wordt in het aanvoelen van de zaal en iets speciaals doet waardoor de mensen de avond van hun leven hebben. Dat is de basis... niet de spullen waarmee je dat doet.

Suc7 met de discussie verder !

----------


## sis

> Als drive in show zijn wij nu bijna 6 jaar actief. en de boekingen gaan als elk jaar gewoon door we krijgen alleen maar meer.
> dat is natuurlijk het goede nieuws.



Dat vind ik raar, omdat je de eerste 3 maanden van het jaar 2009 nl: jan, febr en maart gratis draaien  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Tja , zo staat het dus letterlijk op jullie site !
sis

----------

